# Brownout Part I: Into the night



## UnDfind (Feb 13, 2003)

Here's a quick map to orient yourselves.  It shows all the known brownouts, but I've only labeled three for now.






________________________________________________

I'm not going to go into too much detail as to how you all arrived where you start at.  I'll leave that for your own backgrounds and amazing RP skills to answer.  

Sound off with any questions or actions whenever you want.

If your actions invlove any sort of skill check, or an attack/damage roll, please print the results in bold below the descriptive text.  I'll take care of initiatives and saves.

I hope I didn't forget anything...

With that, the curtains rise for Act I


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 13, 2003)

*Act I, Scene I*

The town isn't on any maps. A general store, gas station, bar, and a gravel parking area that serves as a Greyhound station are what make up downtown Dry Creek.  Located just on the Texas side of the border with Oklahoma, Dry Creek is about as close as one can get to the Dallas Brownout and still get a hot cup of coffee.

Every so often, an unmarked rig, or a military green humvee passes through.  Sometimes they stop and eye everyone suspiciously as they purchase the latest Maxim and a couple of liters of Mountain Dew.  

The townsfolk are resigned and silent, as one can expect from a town that is constantly reminded of a Brownout less than 15 miles south.

About half a mile off main street Dry Creek is a little bed and breakfast called Annie's.  It offers three hot meals a day and a warm bed for $65 a day (Wealth DC 8).  Local calls are free.  

Earl's Bar and Grill is back on the main strip, and serves as the local trucker stop.  It doesn't appear to have seen much business in recent weeks, and is all but empty.  It has a full menu for a decent price. Try the cherry cobbler, it's great.

The general store doesn't apperar to have a name, but prominently displays large placards exclaiming BEER and CIGARETTES along the front walls.  It seems to have an inventory akin to those found at a 7-eleven or a Circle K.  And yes, they do have Slushees.

_Go ahead and get yourselves comfortable.  Introduce/describe yourselves and any actions you may be doing.  You will all bump into each other rather easily, as it is a REALLY small town, and outsiders tend to stick out like a sore thumb._


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 13, 2003)

Walking out of Annie's comes a brown haired, blue-eyed teenage who obviously needs to get outside somewhat more often.  He stops to look around the street for a while before moving back inside getting out his laptop sitting down and trying to get together all the information he can on the Brownouts. 

*
Knowledge (Arcane Lore) 13 rolled + 17 = 30
Computer Use 3 rolled +17 = 20
Research (11 Rolled + 13 = 24 
Knowledge (Technology) 10 Rolled + 11 = 21
*


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 13, 2003)

She looked at her reflection in the window of the diner and frowned.  _Why did I have to pick red hair..?_

Cut short and dyed a coppery red, Angel Petersen looked nothing like the woman she was just a week ago.  Baggy and slightly worn clothes completed the picture, making it seem like she's been on the road for weeks.  

"More coffee, ma'am?"  The waitress asked.  Angel looked up and smiled.

"Yes, please."  Angel scooted her cup closer to the woman, who began to pour.  

"I'm sure they'll come, honey."

Angel looked up, a feigned look of confusion on her face.  "They...?"

"Your friends.  The ones you keep looking outside for.  I'm sure they'll come sooner or later."  The waitress gave a warming smile and winked.  Her name tag said 'Linda' but she introduced herself an hour ago as 'Heather'.  Angel scowled good-naturedly.  She folded her hands on the table in front of her, coincidentally covering the notebook and what she had written on it.

"They're always late.  I'm always on time.  Why can't they buy a watch or something?"  Angel shook her head and chuckled with Linda/Heather as she walked away to a different table.

_Sorry, lady.  Not waiting on any friends that I know of.  But you just keep thinking that._

Angel looked down at the notebook and grimaced.  Each time a military vehicle drove by, she jotted down some notes.  The time, type of vehicle, number of soldiers, and armament.  She looked out the window at the road and sighed audibly.

_Ok.  I'm here.  Now what do I do?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 13, 2003)

Jaque steps off the bus onto the grey gravel. He retreives his suitcase and thanks the driver, who then thanks him for travelling with greyhound. He is adorned with a pair a heavy tan boots, dark jeans, a tan shirt and his desert fatigue jacket. His piercing green eyes gauge the town around him while a breeze fumbles with his black hair.

He walks the short distance to Annie's and books a couple of nights. While walking about he notices the techie kid and gives him a knowing nod, obviously there are a few others here who wish to investigate Dallas. He leaves his suitcase in his room and before leaving ensures that he's carrying his essentials.

Jaque goes up the street to Earl's Bar & Grill. Upon entering he notices a red headed woman with a notepad, she definitely didn't look native. He orders the cherry cobbler and a beer, then appraoches the red headed woman.

"You are not from around here, yes? Therefore I will assume we are here for the same reason. May I sit?" he asks, his French accent still very present after a few years.

He noticed that she seemed defensive of what she had written, when he approached she casually rested her arms across the notepad to protect what was there.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 14, 2003)

When the new arrival walks past Adrian nods to him, and returns to his research, ocassionally looking up to talk to the snow white owl he has sitting on the table, strangely the creature shows no real desire to fly off and actually seems to be watching the laptop screen at times.


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 14, 2003)

*Angel's Notes*

*Angel:*  You only notice three vehicles passing north, and then later returning south. Two Humvees and one rig.

Click here---->


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 14, 2003)

*Adrian's discoveries*

*Adrian (Kalanyr):* Wracking your brain over the brownout problem results in you remembering something you read once.  It may or may not apply, but things called *Anti-Magic Fields* apparently once existed.  Although it's unlikely, magic nulling might affect electronics.

Your research of the internet doesn't turn up much that you don't already know, but you do stumble across an interesting site:






10 APRIL 2003
Don’t listen to what the media says.  They’re all liars and pawns, working for the corrupt government.  I know. I worked as a photographer for CNN up until the information blackout started. 

I’ve been inside the brownouts.  Two of them, actually.  Dallas and the Florida Keys.  Below is a compilation of photos from inside the blackouts.  I apologize for the blurred images.  It’s hard to get a steady image with an old box camera and a few disposables.  Why does everything run on batteries?! 



 

 

 

 



As I'm sure you'll notice, there's a couple of photos with figures that appear to be running.  I had the unfortunate fate of running across a couple of the brown gangs...that's what I've started calling the clumps of people who have banded together in the Brownouts.  They've started claiming territories in most of the major cities.  Some of the folks I talked to had mentioned gangs composed of stranger things than punks and drunks...weird things.  But I haven't seen anything of the sort, and I don't put much faith in those tales.

Oh, and one of the photos shows what happens when the National Gaurd brings their vehicles too close to the brownouts 

Can't catch me fellas, I'm the Gingerbread man.

-G


16 APRIL 2003
I've been doing some math.  Triangulation and other bits of trigonometry that I had never though I'd see again after college.  It seems that if there is an epicenter...that is if the brownouts are generated by some sort of central emanations...then the center for the Dallas Brownout would be smack dab in the middle of the Dallas/Ft. Worth International Airport (Hmmm...wonder if there's a connection).  Of course I'm sure someone else has already figured that out by now, but if not then there it is.

-G


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 14, 2003)

OOC- Those are really cool game aids. .  Oh and clutzo me forgot the +1 bonus to the computer use check for the upgraded laptop. 

IC-

Having found out what he can from his research Adrian gets up, flips the laptop closed, powers it down and puts it in his backpack, he heads upstairs and puts the owl back in its cage to sleep  and walks out to try and see if there's any information from he can get from the locals.   

He heads into Earl's Bar and Grill and noticing the gathering of other outer towners walks over. 

"Hello, I am Adrian Ronaldson, I assume you're here because of curiosity about these brownouts too ? I've got something funny  I found on the internet I could show you if you're interested."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2003)

"Tres bien, I am Jaque L'Treugh" Jaque says offering a hand shake, "Please take a seat with us. It appears that we may have a trio of people with similiar goals, well, goals that involve Dallas. I guess if we joined forces we'd do much better, yes? Please, indulge us upon your discoveries."


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 14, 2003)

Adrian flips open his laptop and calls up the site he found for the benefit of Jaque and the unnamed stranger.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2003)

"Ah, yes, marvelous," Jaque says, "Good work my techie friend. You appear to be a student yes?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 14, 2003)

"Not at the moment, I'm from Britain actually, I flew over here to take a year off, while getting ready to go to university. This brownouts sparked my curiosity since I'm going to study a technology degree. "


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 14, 2003)

> "You are not from around here, yes? Therefore I will assume we are here for the same reason. May I sit?" he asks, his French accent still very present after a few years."




Angel gives a broad smile and motions to the other side of the booth.  "Sure, have a seat."

With her other hand, Angel casually reaches down into the open backpack cradled at her feet, her hand touching the cold metal of her firearm.    _Ok, he's french.  Either he has nothing to do with the US government or he's *really* good.  _

"Oh, I'm just here for the cobbler, you know," Angel says with a broad smirk.  "It's quite good."  Taking another bite of the delicious pie, Angel looks outside.  "Must mean you're here for the brownout, hmmm?  Pretty interesting, I would say."



> "Hello, I am Adrian Ronaldson, I assume you're here because of curiosity about these brownouts too ? I've got something funny I found on the internet I could show you if you're interested."




Angel looks up at Adrian, her hand still in her backpack, now thumbing the safety off.

"Sure! The more the merrier!"  Angel once more motions to the other side of the booth.  _No way he's sitting next to me and cutting off my exit._

As the two begin discussing the brownout, Angel smiles and nods at all the appropriate points.  

"That's valuable intel you've got there, I haven't see it," Angel pauses a moment.  _Intel?? Damn it, woman.  You're a civilian now.  Talk like one!_ "But how do you plan on getting past all the military...?"

_OOC: UnDFind - best handouts *evar*.  And I love giving out quality handouts in my game, but that's just too cool.  Big props. _


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 14, 2003)

"Um..." _ Remember saying you intend to cast a spell on the guards will not make you friends and will probably get you burnt on a stake somewhere _ "I hadn't really thought of that yet. "


----------



## Starman (Feb 14, 2003)

Jeremy steps out of a semi that just pulled into the truckstop. He grabs his bag and gives the driver a thankful nod. Looking around, he shakes his head and thinks, _Jesus Christ, what a dive_ . Lighting up a cig, he walks into Earl's.

Jeremy is a few inches over six foot and while not, skinny, he's slim. He has wavy, shoulder-length, brown hair. He's wearing a pair of sunglasses and a cigarette is casually hanging out of the side of his mouth. He's wearing a leather jacket, jeans, and a t-shirt. A backpack is slung over one shoulder. He looks to be in his mid-twenties.









*OOC:*


 Spot Check (DC 21) to notice he has two pistols stuck in the small of his back. 







He looks around the joint (keeping his sunglasses on), notes the table of sore thumbs, the lack of business, and every thing else that makes a small town truck stop what it is and snorts. He heads up to the bar and grabs a stool, setting his bag on the ground.

"Coffee. Black. Keep it comin'. "

He keeps a peripheral eye on the newcomers, but otherwise, says nothing.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 14, 2003)

Out of the corner of her eye, Angel sizes up the newcomer to the diner.

_Long hair.  Cig.  Hmmm.  Definitely not military.  Just another burn-out._

OOC: Call ME a sore thumb, willya!!!


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 14, 2003)

Adrian looks the newcomer up and down and then turns around and goes back to what he was doing

_ Look's like a highschool dropout. _


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 15, 2003)

*Howdy, my name's ::hic:: Bill*

The chime on the door to Earl's rings as an older, definately native, man stumbles in.  Just one look at him tells you that he's already had a good start on the evening's drinking.

The waitress watches the man stumble towards the bar with a neutral expression.  "Evenin' Bill," she says.  "Close the store for the night?"

Nodding in an over-exagerated fashion, Bill replies "yup, no customers.  Tomorrow's the big day though.  Sell enough for two weeks in one day when all them army boys come through again."  Bill seems to think on this for a while, then nods to himself before taking a seat at the bar.  "Two fingers of sippin' whiskey please, Martha."






<----------Bill


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 15, 2003)

The woman was starting to show a military swagger, maybe it would've been better to avoid her, she could be some kind of monitoring agent, but on the other hand a government agent wouldn't have made any mistakes.

He notices the newcomer, and furrows his brow at the site of his hidden handguns but remains silent. He isn't the only armed person here.

*Spot 19 rolled +13 = 32*

Jaque decides to be very up front with the woman, maybe disarm any illusions she has of him.

"You are of ex-military?" he asks politely, but then he takes on a sharper tone, "Or do you work for them still?"


----------



## Starman (Feb 15, 2003)

Jeremy will move over and grab a seat by Bill. He slaps down some money. 

"This one's on me."

He waits for Bill to take a drink or two. 

"So, tell me more about these military boys comin' to your store."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 15, 2003)

Jaque smiled to the others as he listened in on the stranger who didn't want to introduce himself. He was doing the work for him it seemed, he decided he'd better buy him a drink once he's done with the Bill fellow.


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 15, 2003)

*This round's on Starman*



> _Originally posted by Starman_
> "This one's on me."



Bill thanks you kindly.


> _Originally posted by Starman_
> "So, tell me more about these military boys comin' to your store."



"Whash you wanna know?" Bill asks drunkenly.  "Them big truckloads of 'em come through same day every month.  Rigs an' trucks an guns an all."  Bill suddenly looks at Jeremy suspiciously, "Why, whash it to you, bub?"

The waitress looks over at the two conversing at the bar.  "Now Bill, you behave yourself.  The boy's only tryin' to make conversation."

Bill stares at the waitress for a little while, eyes seeming to focus and unfocus at random. "Martha, you shtay out o' thish.  It'sh between me an' him...not you."  Bill looks at Jeremy "Ishn't that right?"

Bill continues on, acting as if talking to himself, "now lesh shee here.  Them army guys'll be through prolly 'round  noon tomorrow, an they'll have losh o' money to spend.  I stocked up on Maxims an' Mountain Dew, sho I'll be fine there..."  All of the sudden Bill's eyes get wide.  "Toilet paper!"  Bill looks directly at Jeremy, eyes wide with seeming panic, "toilet paper!"

Bill shakes his head.  "The army folks always want the soft toilet paper on account of the gov'ment always giving 'em the rough shtuff.  I forgot to stock the toilet paper...sho I guess I'll have to go back over there an'..."  Bill's voice drowns off as he slowly gets up and begins a winding path towards the door.  

The waitress shakes her head in disdain as Bill exits.  "Damn fool drunk."


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 15, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"You are of ex-military?" he asks politely, but then he takes on a sharper tone, "Or do you work for them still?" *




Angel's congenial smile vanishes.

"And if I did..?"  Angel looks at Jaque with a blank stare.  There's a brief, but uncomfortable silence.

"It doesn't matter," Angel shakes her head.  "I'm not here in any official capacity.  As a matter of fact, I think I'm here for pretty much the same reason as the two of you.  And who knows, maybe even the Stryper-fan at the counter."

Angel watches as the local drunkard blathers, a calculating look on her face.  She turns back to the two she's sitting with.

"I assume you heard all of that." She whispers.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 15, 2003)

_OOC:  A picture of Angel, as she's about to shoot whatever is keeping her from her mother._


----------



## Starman (Feb 15, 2003)

Jeremy watches Bill leave and shakes his head. He turns back to Martha.

"Seems kind of paraniod, huh? Those military boys ever stop in here?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 15, 2003)

Adrian simply nods to Angel. 

And listens in on the conversation the new guy is having with Martha,


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2003)

"Yes, yes, caught it all. This is very nice, it seems we are all on the same team here," Jaque says, and gives Angel a thumbs up, "Excuse me, I feel I must thank the unintroduced fellow for doing that work for us."

Jaque walks over to the man at the bar.

"This one is on me," he says, grinning at the humour in the statement, "My name is Jaque, this is Adrian, and she has not told me her name yet."

He chuckles and smiles at his companions before he hands the money for another cup of coffee to the waitress.

"You have done us a favour, yes? I just wished to thank you. There is a seat free at our table if you wish to join us. Many hands make light work, yes?" he says.


----------



## Starman (Feb 16, 2003)

Jeremy looks at Jaque and takes a long drag on his cigarette before replying.

"My dad told me that too many hands make a mess of things. But I would imagine that if we're going the same direction, we might as well go together. I, for one, don't have a ride and I'm not in the mood to walk the rest of the damn way."

He stands up, grabs his coffee, and sticks his hand out at Jaque.

"Jeremy."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2003)

Jaque gives Jeremy's hand a hearty shake.



> "My dad told me that too many hands make a mess of things."




"A good piece of wisdom," Jaque concedes, "Your father must be a wise man."


----------



## Starman (Feb 16, 2003)

Jeremy rolls his eyes.

"Yeah, Dad was wise alright. He had some little quip for everything. Too bad he didn't have a saying that would keep him from getting killed."

He drops his nearly extinguished cigarette on the ground and smothers it. Jeremy then proceeds to light another.


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 16, 2003)

The door to the diner opens with a sublt 'jing-a-ling'.  A tall man who appears to be in his late thirties comes in out of the hot Texas sun.  Silhouted in the doorway it first appears that he is clothed from head to toe in all black.  As he moves into the refreshing cool of the dining room appearances were almost correct, his dress is uniformly black, save for the white color indicative of a Roman Catholic Priest.  The Preist moves to the counter and politely asks for a cup of coffee, black.  Closer inspection reveals that his hair is grey, almost white at the temples.

After taking a sip of his coffee, he looks around the room and his eyes fall on the table of the young man with the laptop.  The friar moves across the room...

    "Hello my son, that is a fine owl you have there.  May I pet it?", the man asks with just a hint of an Irish brogue.

    "You know, when I was a lad I found an owl with a broken wing.  Feeling sorry for the poor bird, I wrapped it in my coat and took it to my family's farm.  When my poor mother, God rest her soul, found it in my room, she demanded 'What is that thing?!'"

     "In my most serious of voices I answered her...'Who'"

     "Michael Flannigan," she said.  "I am only going to ask you once more.  What is this foul thing you have brought into my home?"

     "Once again I answered, Who."

     "She scooped me up and carried me into the Kitchen, then proceeded to give me the paddling of my life.  You see I had named my friend Who." chuckles


----------



## Starman (Feb 16, 2003)

Jeremy overhears the priest and rolls his eyes. Under his breath he mutters, "Cripes, just what I'm in the mood for, a goddamn, joke-telling priest. Probably thinks he's the funniest thing since Johnny Carson."


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 17, 2003)

Listen Check to overhear Jeremy (Roll 10, Listen +8=18)

Enough to hear something:  "I'm sorry.  So rude of me not to introduce myself.  I am Father Flannigan of St. Patrick's Parish, Dublin.  You are a curious group to find in such a place as this.  Might I inquire as to your purpose here?"

Enough to hear what Jeremy said:  "Johnny Carson!  Ha, I much prefer your Conan O'Brien.  A fine Irish lad I understand!  My name is Father Michael Flannigan.  Might I buy you a pint?  Mother Church has been qutie generous this year." smiles


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2003)

> Adrian.... heads upstairs and puts the owl back in its cage to sleep.




[ooc: Lets pretend it came along . Too far to go back now]

Jaque can't help a chuckle at the priest's joke, but shrugs at Jeremy's comment.

"Everyone to their own," he says, and walks over to meet the newcomer.

"It is good to meet you Father, I am Jaque L'Treugh," he says, and gives the father's hand a hearty shake, "It appears that over half the customers in the diner now are from Europe, yes?"

"In a way of saying, we are here for the night life as much as you are here for the women," he says with a sly smile, "You can guess why we are here really. We all so far share common interests, and if you think you do as well feel free to sit and talk with us."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 17, 2003)

*Ben*

With a low roar, a Valkyrie pulls up outside the diner. The rider kills the engine and swings off the bike, tossing his black helmet onto the back of the saddlebags. A long queue of hair wraps around his throat, like a choker. The hair starts out black at the roots, then slowly sun-bleaches toward the end. By the tip of the braid, his hair is almost white.

It's obvious from the way he stretches, rubs the small of his back, and the amount of dust on his hoodie, that he's been on the road for awhile.

"Morning folks," he says smiling disarmingly as he walks in though the door. The stranger pulls off his leather jacket, leaving the sleeveless hoodie on underneath. His entire left arm is covered in intricate tattoo designs from the wrist at least to the shoulder, where a bright orange koi disappears toward his spine.

"Coffee over here, miss?" 

"Ok, Ben," the waitress says. "Anything to eat today?"

 Assuming the final draft of the character gets approved, I've decided to start posting and hope for the best.

"Not today, hun, unless you'll trade a drawing for a slice of cherry cobbler again?"

Ben sits comfortably at the bar on the red cushioned bar stool like he's been there a hundred times before.


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 17, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for the late posting, tried this morning but the site kept booting me at the post screen.  

In Game: 



> _Originally posted by Starman (to the waitress):_
> "Seems kind of paraniod, huh? Those military boys ever stop in here?"




Martha smirks.  "Yeah, a few of 'em come in sometimes for some coffee and cobbler, but the convoy's never here for more than an hour.  Pity...they're almost all the customers we get anymore.  Besides you folks I mean."

____________________________________________

All these new arrivals seem to have Martha almost fainting with happiness.  She hasn't seen this many customers at once in weeks.  She rushes to fill everyone's orders and frowns at anyone who doesn't order anything.  

Anyone who looks out the window will notice that the lights are on at the general store across the street.  Presumably Bill hastily restocking the toilet paper.  (Anyone looking out the window can go ahead and give me *Spot* check results).


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 17, 2003)

OOC- Sure guess it don't hurt if I brought the owl. If I'd known it was night time I would have brought it anyway. 

(Spot check is 15 (don't have a dice handy so take 10 + 2 (Alertness) + 3 Familiar property)

"A man of the cloth, I would not expect one like you to tell jokes, but that is amusing. Her name is Snowy and she seems to like you.  You know I once read, that they saw a priest heal a man by faith alone, what do you say to that father? "


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 17, 2003)

OOC: Not looking out the window, but noticing the others doing so, will use Intuition to determine if everything is alright.  Will save 15+6=21.  Sucess.

"Why my son, of course such things are true.  The power of faith and the Love of God is the most powerful force in the universe.  Look at the miracles of the Saints.  

"There was St. Brigid of my dear old Ireland.  A poor pictish slave who healed many of the lepers in her masters country.  And then there was John the Almoner, the patron Saint of Knight's Hospitaler.  Personally he healed grievous battle wounds and provided succor to poor pilgrims within his own walls.  And then there was......."  

(continues to list various Saints and their miracles until someone stops him)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 17, 2003)

:abysmally fails spot check:


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 17, 2003)

Angel looks around at the gathering of people.  _Well, the more that rush the border the better, maybe._ Angel thinks to herself._  But if anyone has to get through, it's going to be me._

Angel keeps an eye outside, and listens to everything.


----------



## Thanacus (Feb 17, 2003)

_No, thank you_, I think sacastically as I step off the bus.  _What the hell angle could I pull here?  Damn dirthole of a town._  Looking up and down the street for any sign of life brings his eyes upon a small cafe. _ Well, at least they're civilized._

A tall teenager, dressed in almost formal casual attire (blue polo shirt, black jeans) walks into the cafe, casually, yet with a piercing gaze, looks around, observing the simple patrons.  He stands around 6 feet with blond hair, brown eyes, and the flicker of a boyish grin on his lips.

_ Too poor.  Damnit, I should've gone to the next town._

With a bit of a rehearsed swagger, he makes his way up to the bar.

"Coffee.  Lots of cream, lots of sugar."

Taking his coffee in hand, he casually watches the strange throng of people gathered in a booth nearby.

_ Scavengers?  No, seem too classy for that.  Not military either, or at least all of them aren't.  Government?  No, not stiff enough. _

With hopes of discovering this mystery, he slides into an adjacent booth (hopefully drawing no apparent attention to himself), a local newspaper in hand, and begins to listen.

*Bluff check:  17+9=26* 
*Listen check:  11+0=11*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2003)

"Heh, looks like he's stocking up on the toilet paper," Jaque says as he glances over to where the new light comes from.

*Spot 15 rolled + 13 = 28*

Jaque greets the biker with a friendly nod. He seems local, and decides that he should ask him a few questions later, save Jeremy the trouble.

A few minutes later he notices the smartly dressed teenager walk in.

"Salut," he says, but decides not to bother the teenager, he doesn't seem to have anything to do with them.

*Sense Motive 3 rolled + 13 = 16*


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 18, 2003)

*Diner with a view*

*Thanacus:*  The waitress brings you a cup of coffee with a warm smile on her face.  Halfway through pouring the dark liquid into your mug, however, she stops and stares straight ahead.  You follow her gaze to see that she's staring out the window.  The angle of the light in the diner places a bright reflection over the glass right where the waitress stares.  "My god...Mick?" The waitress whispers.
__________________________________________

*Festy Dog, and Ascending Crane:*  Glancing out the window, you both notice a dark shape stumbling in front of the lit window of the general store, heading north along the main strip. It appears to be a man with dirty, tattered jeans, plaid button-up, and what was once a cowboy hat. Upon closer examination, some details become aparent.  

-  The man is injured.  He looks to be limping and favoring his left side.  He grimaces with every move.

-  Someone might be following him.  He continually glances behind, and looks to be pushing himself to the limit.

-  He is not going to last much longer. He falls to his knees in exhaustion and pain, but forces himself to stand back up and keep moving.

__________________________________________

*ErichDragon:* You suddenly get a bad feeling, like something's about to happen.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 18, 2003)

As Jaque's gaze moves from the lit window it focuses on the injured man trying to limp away from something.

"An injured man is outside!" Jaque says and hurriedly moves straight out the door to assist him.

Jaque's right hand edges towards his gun but he decides against it, deeming it wiser to draw it only if required.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 18, 2003)

Angel slides out of the booth, grabbing her knapsack and slinging it over her shoulder.  Her hand still rests inside the bag, as if holding onto a precious but hidden treasure.  She walks calmly outside, keeping her eye on the road behind the man as people filter out of the diner around her.

_OOC: I'm assuming there are others here who have far more medical knowledge than I do.  I'll just watch and wait - and keep my hand on my firearm._


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 18, 2003)

Adrian will head outside and keeps his eyes open for anything suspicious. If no one else seems to be going to help the guy he'll race over.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 18, 2003)

(Double Post)


----------



## Thanacus (Feb 18, 2003)

At the waitress' words, Kevin glances out the window.

*Spot check (taking 10, no dice):  10 + 0 = 10* 

Regardless of seeing anything, at the Frenchman's words, Kevin discards the paper his attention was loosely focused on and hurrys outside to see what all the noise about.

_There may be something here yet_, he thinks while double-checking with an inconspicuous pat that his pistol is still in its holster beneath the leather jacket.

*Sleight of Hand (taking 10): 10 + 8 = 18*
*Bluff (taking 10): 10 + 9 = 19* 

(forgot to add leather jacket to description =\)


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 18, 2003)

_To Adrian:_  "It looks as if my services may be needed here tonight, in one form or another."

Father Flannigan picks up his Priest's Communion kit [OOC: Does anyone know the proper term for this?  The little briefcase they carry to give communion to parishoners in the hospital or at home.] and heads outside in a determined walk.

As long as no one stops him he will head straight for the wounded man, letting the others handle any trouble.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben looks up from the menu he's studied far too often and scrambles out the door, not knowing what to expect.

"Injured? Injured how?" He scans around in all directions, looking for the man and any potential assailants.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 18, 2003)

ErichDragon said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Does anyone know the proper term for this?  The little briefcase they carry to give communion to parishoners in the hospital or at home.]*



_

If memory serves, it's either called a sacristy kit, or a liturgical kit.

edit: http://www.catholicsupply.com/churchs/sickcallch.html

Greg_


----------



## Starman (Feb 18, 2003)

"Alright everybody, stay calm."

I'll go outside to the injured man. I don't have any medical training, but I'll try and help him sit down and see to the extent of his injuries.

"Are you alright? What happened?"


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 18, 2003)

"Perhaps I should see to him, my son.  I have a smattering of medical knowledge."

Spot Check - Roll 18+5=23
Treat Injury - Roll 7+6=13

[Assuming the Treat Injury is not enough to help]

"Please evryone, step back.  Give me some room!"

muttering "If I saw the gates of Hell open and I stood on the brink of the abyss, I should not despair, I should not lose hope of mercy, because I should trust in You, my God."

[Casts: Cure Minor Wounds]


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 19, 2003)

*Festy_Dog:* You reach the injured man first.  One of the first things you notice is that he is bleeding in several areas along his left side.  Upon closer inspection, these appear to be bullet wounds.  The man's eyes are wide with fright, and he whispers to you, "Mile marker 39, buried...don't let them have it..."

The man collapses into your arms.
____________________________________

*Everyone:*
Jeremy comes over and kneels down just before the priest shoos everyone aside.  He seems to be inspecting and bandaging wounds while saying a prayer.  Soon afterwards, the man's breathing becomes more steady and his color improves.

Martha bursts out into the street, almost hysterical.  "Mick!  Mick! She runs to the unconsious man, and cradles his head.  Turning to Father Flannigan, she asks, "Will he be alright?" (Just so you know ErichDragon, his condition is still iffy).  
____________________________________

*Ascending Crane, Thanacus, and Zhure:*  You all notice shapes coming up the road in a definate formation.  After a few moments, they are revealed as men in Military garb.  There are three on the left side of the road, and four on the right.  They are all cautiously creeping forward, as if to avoid casual detection.  It's safe to assume that this is quickly becoming a sticky situation.

______________________________________

Laying on the ground, Mick comes to and turns his head back down the road he came from.  His eyes get wide, and he almost shrieks, "you can't have it!  I won't tell you anything!"
______________________________________

At this point, everyone has one round of actions, and then we'll start going in initiative order.  The men on the road are *NOT* attacking right now, simply creeping along the road about sixty feet away.  Those who spotted them may attempt to interact, attack, etc, now. Everyone else will have to wait for initiatives to start to interact with them.


----------



## Thanacus (Feb 19, 2003)

_Oh crap, what now?_, Kevin's mind races as he swiftly pulls out his Glock, quickly moving both hands behind his back in a smooth, yet inconspicuous motion, cradling the pistol.  Maintaining eye contact with the advancing force, he searches his peripheral vision for anything that could provide him cover, should this really get ugly.

*Sleight of Hand (for drawing weapon):  14 + 8 = 22* 
*Spot (looking for cover):  10 + 0 = 10*


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben pulls back his hood, moving slowly with his hands clearly empty and to his sides, walking toward the men. He's trying to draw the other citizens' attentions to the sneaking men.

In a loud, clear voice, Ben calls out: "Hello there," trying to put as much smile into his voice as he can.

Walking toward the soldiers, Ben tries to angle away from a direct line from everyone else, so if they do open fire on him, any stray bullets won't hit the rest of the group. (Also cutting the distance he'll need to charge if it becomes a fight.)


----------



## Starman (Feb 19, 2003)

"Crap. This doesn't look good. Father, give me a hand getting him inside."

Jeremy grabs Mick under his armpits and waits for Flanagan to grab his legs.

_What the hell do they want with this guy_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 19, 2003)

Angel jumps ahead of the preacher and grabs the mans' legs - lifting them with suprising ease.

"Let's get him into the diner." Angel says to Jeremy.  And then, quieter: _"Quickly."

OOC:  I'll try and hustle the wounded man into the diner.  If shots ring out, I will maintain my goal but try and duck.  If the long haired kid drops his end, Angel will curse and try and carry him alone._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2003)

Jaque lets the others carry him inside and wonders what could be buried under mile marker 39, but becomes alert when the so far inconspicuous teenager looks up the road and reaches for a concealed weapon.

*Spot 17 rolled + 13 = 30*

He turns to see the biker walking up the road to greet a group of what appeared to be soldiers, trying to sneak up on everyone here. Instinctively his hand strayed towards his weapon, he had made sure before he came here that he was prepared to kill people... or anything else that threatened his investigation.


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 19, 2003)

_ Wonderful, just great, 3 military guys and I have subtle spells, I hate the people responsible for that, I really do, what I wouldn't give for a nice fireball! _

Adrian readies an action to cast sleep if the military guys make an attack on anyone.


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 19, 2003)

"Yes, yes.  Into the diner.  Things may get ugly out here soon."

Father Flannigan will move with Jeremy and Angel.  Trying to keep his body between Mick and the soldiers.  If either drop the man Flannigan will continue on as best he can to get Mick into the diner.


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 20, 2003)

*Here we go...*

*Initiatives:*

1st: Jeremy
2nd: Angel
3rd: Kevin
4th: Father Flannigan
5th: Ben
6th: Jaque
7th: Adrian
_____________________________________________

The uniformed men move across the border of light that the diner and general store's windows provide.  As more details come into view, you can tell that they're obviously United States military.  Anyone who's dealt with the military before can tell that they're National Guard (Anyone with any pertinent knowledges can roll 'em for more details).

They spread out as they come closer, the back part of the group moving further into the road.  They all have assault rifles up and ready, but they are angled towards the ground.  It appears they don't intend to fire yet.
_____________________________________________

*Thanacus:*  There is a large wooden fence surrounding a dumpster to your left.  This should provide some cover if things get hot. 
_____________________________________________

*Zhure:*


> _Originally posted by Zhure:_
> In a loud, clear voice, Ben calls out: "Hello there," trying to put as much smile into his voice as he can.



As you approach, the two National Guardsmen closest to you raise their hands in what seems to be a signal for the collumns to stop advancing.  The one on the right raises his rifle and points it at you.  "Halt!  Approach and be recognized!"
_____________________________________________
*Those near Mick:*  Mick suddenly starts struggling against those carrying him, convulsing.  He is frothing at the mouth and doesn't appear in control of himself.  He makes loud, gurgling sounds, and sounds like he's choking on his own tongue.  Martha begins to scream.
_____________________________________________
*OOC:* Remember we're in initiatives now, so only one round of actions per post please.

You can find a map of the encounter HERE


----------



## Starman (Feb 20, 2003)

I will delay my action to go when Angel does so we can carry Mick into the diner.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 20, 2003)

Angel will move with Jeremy as fast as they can, carrying Mick to the diner where they'll lay him on the ground.  Hopefully someone can provide some first aid...


----------



## Zhure (Feb 20, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben smiles as disarmingly as possible.

"American citizens, Captain, civilians, heck, we're taxpayers, too. What's going on?" Ben doesn't bother to try to read their insignia, still keeping his hands well above his head.

Ben continues walking toward them, very slowly.

_ Well, at least it probably isn't a black ops maneuver with National Guard members involved._


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 20, 2003)

Father Flannigan follows Jeremy and Angel into the Diner and tries to treat Mick.

"This man is very agitated.  I can't tell if it is the drink or something else that affects him"

[Treat Injury - Roll 14, +6=20]


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 21, 2003)

Maintain the readied action to cast sleep if the military guys attack.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 21, 2003)

Jaque's mouth becomes dry.

_Maybe the local can diffuse the situation, he seems to be doing well so far but thats no reason to become relaxed._

Jaque readies an action to draw his gun while running up beside Bill's store, hoping to be able to take a shot at the soldiers from the cover of a doorway or something.


----------



## Thanacus (Feb 21, 2003)

Kevin holds his ground, looking like the standard fear-stricken citizen, while waiting for the situation to either diffuse or come to a head.

Delaying action.  If shots are fired, Kevin will dive behind the fence for cover.

*Bluff (taking 10, no dice):  10 + 9 = 19*


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 23, 2003)

*bump*

I'm dying to know what happens next !


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 23, 2003)

*Angel, Jeremy, and Flannigan:* Mick's body goes limp , then stiff.  Father Flannigan's attempt to heal him only results in a definate determination that Mick is dead. (It looks like some sort of disease).  You do manage to make it into the diner.
______________________________________________
*Everyone:*The National Guard have not approached any further, but they all have their guns at the ready.  Ben's speech makes them pause for a second, then they shout to everyone:

"Get down on the ground with your hands behind your head, all of you! If you do not comply in six seconds, we will be forced to fire!" 


Actions?
______________________________________________
*OOC:* Is it just me, or has the site been down a whole lot lately?  Every time I go to post the darn thing's not there!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 23, 2003)

Jaque thinks hard for a moment.

_These men have shot a civilian, a civilian who appears to have had something they want. To have shot him means he must have resisted or fled. This thing is of importance to that man for him to risk his life for it. Is it worth me risking my life for? If the others resist so shall I._

Jaque makes no motion to get down, instead looking to the others and raising his eyebrows in question. Jaque will take his previous action should the others not comply to the soldiers.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben slowly kneels down with his hands behind his head.

"Ok, General, no need to fill us full of lead. We're Texans, not Santa Ana."


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 23, 2003)

_OOC:  When I hear them order everyone to the ground (and Angel realizes poor Mick is dead) - Angel will run at full speed to the back of the diner, pulling out her firearm and thumbing off the safety.  If there is a weapon trained on me (although the way I'm imagining it, they're pointing the weapons at the folks on the outside) - I'll comply and hit the ground, hands flat on the ground in front of me._


----------



## Starman (Feb 23, 2003)

Jeremy will follow Angel to the back of the diner, drawing his weapons (both pistols) as well. He'll be looking out the back cover, routes away from the Guardsmen, hiding spots, etc. To Angel he says, "I don't know about you, but there's no way in hell I'm letting them take me into custody."


----------



## Thanacus (Feb 23, 2003)

A quick glance around, acting as if paralized in shock, Kevin takes notice of Jaque.

Turning his head back to the soldiers, Kevin inconspicuously tucks his weapon into the back of his belt, and waves his hands in front of him in panic.

*Sleight of Hand:  16 + 8 = 24* 

"No fire, no fire!" - Kevin says shakily with a French accent to the soldiers.

_Sometimes it helps to be thought of as an outsider..._ 

"Frenchman, are you armed?  I have no wish to be taken." - Kevin yells towards the soldiers in French, with a submissive tone.  Hoping that the man in the diner does indeed speak more French than Kevin has heard (and that the soldiers don't), he again stands ready to dive for cover on any signal, wether from the Frenchman, or the soldiers.

*Bluff (for the submissive Frenchman routine):  4 (arg!) + 9 = 13*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2003)

[french]"Of course my friend,"[/french] he returns to Kevin, though appearing to yell at the guards, [french]"They won't fire on the local, he's surrendered. Let's do this."[/french]

Jaque draws his gun while running up beside Bill's store, hoping to be able to take a shot at the soldiers from the cover of a doorway or wall.


----------



## Thanacus (Feb 24, 2003)

(Taking delayed action)  After hearing the footsteps running behind him, Kevin dives for cover behind the dumpster, drawing his gun on the way.

OOC:  Moving to C-11, drawing my Glock in the process;  applying Dodge to lower-right NG (Defense 13 vs him).


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 24, 2003)

Immedietly upon asessing that Mick is at death's door, Father Flannigan drops to his knees and fumbles with the latches of his sacristy kit.  Retreiving a small vial of oil, and annointing the body, he commences with the Last Rites.

[Latin]

"Through this holy unction and His own most tender mercy may the Lord pardon thee whatever sins or faults thou hast committed by sight, by hearing, smell, taste, touch and walking"

He leaves the sacristy kit open and within easy reach.


----------



## UnDfind (Feb 24, 2003)

*OOC:* Okay, here's the situation:  I'm on 12 hour shifts until further notice (sorry about the slow posts).  I WILL post at least once per day, but it may be at odd hours.  Just keep an eye out, and sorry for the slow going 
_______________________________________
*Jeremy and Angel:* You both make it to the back of the diner without a problem.  It seems the Guardsmen are focused on those outside at the moment.
____________________________________
*Kevin:* You barely dodge a spray of automatic fire as you dive behind the dumpster.  You immediately hear curses from the National Guardsmen, quickly followed by orders to "take 'em out!"
____________________________________
*Father Flannigan:* As you perform last rites, you get the sense of something deeply wrong with the dead body.  Something that abhors you to the deepest core of your being.  As you look down to Mick's body, you suddenly notice that it is covered in maggots.  Thousands of maggots.
_______________________________________
*Ben:* If you want to, you can change your action (due to your place in the initiative order.  If not, then a spray of bullets has just brought up a plume of dust and dirt dangerously close to your head.
_______________________________________
*Jaque:* Automatic fire tears through you as you run *(6 damage)*.  You manage to make it to the relative cover of the general store's doorway. You see Kevin taking cover behind the dumpster across the street.
_______________________________________
*Adrian:* You can now cast that spell if you want.  If not, then I need an action out of you.
_______________________________________
*Everyone:* Upon realizing that Mick is dead, Martha runs out into the street, screaming bloody murder at the National Guardsmen.  Gripped by some sort of temporary insanity, she charges straight for them, shouting incomprehensibly.  The only words you can make out are "Mick!" and "good man, you bastards!" Martha gets halfway to the guardsmen before a hail of bullets physically lifts her off the ground and sends her flying five feet back.  She lies on the ground in a pool of blood, unmoving and silent.


----------



## Starman (Feb 24, 2003)

"Well, I guess we know how friendly they are," Jeremy says. He gets a twinkle in his eye and takes a puff on his cigarette. He looks at Angel and her gun. 

"I was better trained than a National Guardsmen by the time I was six and you look like you know how to handle yourself. Let's show 'em how its done."

And he goes out a back entrance and moves silently *(Roll: 8 [Ack!] +5 = 13)* around the building in order to flank the Guardsmen.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2003)

Jaque curses silently from his cover. Another innocent killed. He looks down and realises that he's bleeding. A 5.56mm round probably found its way to his left arm, it certainly hurt. He drops down to one knee before revealing enough of himself to the National Guard that he may fire back.

[french]"Americans and their automatic weapons,"[/french] he mutters angrily.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 25, 2003)

*Ben*

"Whoa."

Before he kneels all the way down, Ben sees Martha's wild actions, and the ensuing bullets. He quickly hops back fully to his feet then charges the nearest Guardsmen with a flying kick.

 Rolled 4 + 2 charge + 6 Unarmed = AC 12. Damage = rolled 1 + 4 = 5 points


----------



## Kalanyr (Feb 25, 2003)

OOC- Yep, using the readied action. 

"Okay, now they're killing innocents, for a national security force that is not a good sign. Maybe they could use some rest."


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 25, 2003)

Father Flannigan will put on the latex gloves from his medical kit and examine the body.

Arcane Lore:  Roll 16, +10=26

_Perhaps the Brotherhood was right to send me here.  I wonder what minion of hell is responsible for this?_


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 25, 2003)

Starman said:
			
		

> *"I was better trained than a National Guardsmen by the time I was six and you look like you know how to handle yourself. Let's show 'em how its done."*




Angel pulls out her weapon and takes it off safety.  She looks at the long-haired kid and nods.  _Hmmm...  Ok, maybe *not* just another waistoid._

"Stay low, and check your six.  There may be more.  Let's go."

Angel does just that, moving quickly but staying out of sight until the last possible moment  *(Roll: 12 + 6 = 18 for Move Silently)*.  

_OOC:  Angel activates her *Burst* ability, moving just a bit faster this round.  When she sees that she's in a defensible position (at least 1/2 cover), Angel will open fire.  If you need rolls, let me know._


----------



## Thanacus (Feb 26, 2003)

_Well, maybe there's something to this town after all.....What are they protecting?_

Kevin triggers off two shots at the nearest guardsmen, then ducks back behind his cover.

_Hmmmm...maybe they're as dumb as they look..._

He cautiously moves around to the left side of the dumpster, hoping that they don't notice his sudden change in position.

OOC:
Attack 1 (lower-left NG): 20 (spoot!) + 4 - 2(range) = 22
Attack 1 (crit threat): 8 + 4 - 2(range) = 10
Damage (crit/not crit):  14/10

Attack 2 (Heroic Surge vs lower-left if up, otherwise vs next on left column): 11 + 4 - 2(range) = 13
Damage: 4

Moving to A9, hoping sneak up and flank their position (figuratively).

Hide (for moving to new cover position): 1 (NOOOO!) + 1 = 2
Move Silently (Pointless...): 9 + 1 = 10

Changing Dodge to nearest left-column NG.

*Note to GM:*  New map available?


----------



## ErichDragon (Feb 28, 2003)

*I put my hand upon this bump.  When I bump, you bump, we bump*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 1, 2003)

*le bump*


----------



## UnDfind (Mar 4, 2003)

*OOC:* Whew, what a week.  I just got a new power supply back in my desktop.  

Thanacus probably won't be posting for a couple of days...he went to play in the sandbox (deployed), and he's got to get there and get settled in.

Sorry I couldn't post sooner.  If you guys are still there, here's the lowdown:
_____________________________________
*Adrian:* Your readied sleep spell goes off. Two of your targets save, causing 4 (in the middle) to fall asleep, slumping to the ground.  Two in the front are still awake, as is one in the rear.
_____________________________________
*Jeremy:* You silently move into position (if you want, you can relay points on the grid I posted earlier for a clearer view of where you are).
_____________________________________
*Angel:* You also move into position.  Go ahead and give me a target and the hit/damage roll results.
_____________________________________
*Kevin:* You peg your target with the first shot, but your second is off the mark.  The National Guardsman falls backwards, hitting the ground with a soft ::thump::

You believe you are hiding REALLY well, however when you get to your new position, you find the National Guardsmen all looking directly at you.  Maybe that Mission:Impossible theme music wasn't just in your head.

Two rifles are trained on you.  They both fire, but only one seems to hit the mark.  You take 9 damage from hot lead.
____________________________________
*Father Flannigan:* Upon closer examination, the body appears as though it has been dead for several days, even though you know for a fact he was alive a few seconds ago.  Your knowledge of the arcane leads you to suspect that there might be some sort of necromancy at work here, though you can't recall ever hearing of anything quite like this.
____________________________________
*Ben:* Your kick misses the Guardsman.
____________________________________
*Jaque:* Need attack/damage rolls if you're firing at one of the guardsmen.
____________________________________
*everyone:* You all see four of the National Guardsmen slump down for apparently no reason.  
____________________________________
*PS:* Updated map is coming soon.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

Jaque grits his teeth at the sight of the collasped guardsmen. Magic was the only explanation, he needed to know what the source of the magic was...
Nonetheless he lets off a .357 magnum round at a guard who remains standing.

*to hit rolled 7 + 4 = AC 11
damage rolled 10*


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 4, 2003)

(mumbling to himself) 

"Ah,so thats why a gun would have been a good investment. "

Adrian moves off to hide somewhere, trying to head inside the Diner preferably.

Hide: 18+0 = 18
Move Silently 8 + 0 = 8


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben repeats his kick, this time trying to gauge the distance a lot better. "Good lord, what's wrong with you people?" Ben yells.

 To hit 19 rolled + 6 = AC 25; Damage = 1 rolled + 4 = 5.


----------



## Starman (Mar 6, 2003)

Jeremy will move to A9 behind the dumpster. He peeks out looking for viable targets.

_Four down already! I'm slowing down_, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

*ahem... bump*


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 8, 2003)

Father Flannigan heads to the door to assess the situation.  Upon seeing Margaret lying in a pool of blood, he makes his way to her as quickly as possible, ignoring the combatants.

Mumbles "Oh Lord, watch over thy faithful servant as he attempt to do your bidding, allow him to bring Your light to the darkness."


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 11, 2003)

*Doin' the bump...ahhhhh, get funky, funky*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2003)

ooc: hey ppl, is it me or does it seem we're not going to hear from our GM any time soon? i'm a little concerned about whats going to happen to the game, seeing as it appeared to have a lot of potential. does anyone know what has happened to undfind?


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 11, 2003)

No Idea, but I agree that this game has alot of potential.


----------



## Starman (Mar 11, 2003)

I've seen him online a couple of times since his last post here, but I don't know what he's up to. I was really stoked about this for awhile, but I'd be lying if I said it wasn't waning a bit due to inactivity. 

Starman


----------



## UnDfind (Mar 21, 2003)

*OOC:*  This sounds sooooo dumb, but I flaked on the game.  I was waiting for everyone to post again, and for an e-mail from Thanacus as to whether or not he'd still be able to play, and I just lost track.  I am ready to commit seppeku in shame at any one of the player's bequests.

My thanks to Starman for reminding me of a shirked duty 

Moving on...if any of you are still there and willing to play:
_______________________________________________
*Adrian:*  You head off towards the diner door.  The two guardsmen don't seem to be paying much attention to you.
_______________________________________________
*Jeremy:*  Roll attack and damage if you'd like.
_______________________________________________
*Angel:* Eek!  Maybe I'm not the only one who flaked.  Still need attack/damage.
_______________________________________________
*Kevin:* I'm pretty sure he's gone.  Was still waiting for an e-mail from him when things got hectic at work...he looks like an NPC to me 
_______________________________________________
*Father Flannigan:*  You reach Martha, but it's too late.  No pulse, no breath.  She's dead.
_______________________________________________
*Ben:*  Your second kick will be resolved next round (but I'll give you a hint:  it hits!)  We're still on the round I last posted, just picking up some last-minute damages and movements.
_______________________________________________
*Jaque:*  You miss your target.
_______________________________________________


Next round time...Actions?


----------



## Starman (Mar 21, 2003)

Jeremy shoots at the Guardsman on F5.

Two attacks-one from each pistol
*First attack - 13+3=16*; *Damage - 2d6=8*
*Second attack - nat 20, crit confirm 15+3=18*; *Damage - 2d6=5 (no crit) or 2d6x2=10 (crit)*

Note: If target on F5 is already down, Jeremy will target the next nearest viable Guardsman.

OOC: It's good to see you back, UnDfind. I think seppuku may be a bit harsh. Give yourself a good beating with a stick and we'll call it even.


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 21, 2003)

Adrian heads inside the diner and makes a note to purchase a distance weapon next time he has the  opportunity, in the meantime he'll head over and examine the storekeeper's body.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 21, 2003)

*Ben*

:slow mo kick motion. Extreme close-up:


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 21, 2003)

With a sigh of despair, Father Flannigan begins his second Sacrament of the night...

"Through this holy unction and His own most tender mercy may the Lord pardon thee whatever sins or faults thou hast committed..."


----------



## UnDfind (Mar 23, 2003)

*Everybody!*  With one quick action, Jeremy fires off two rounds, dropping both the remaining guardsmen.  They both fall back under the impact of the bullets.  
_________________________________________________

*Battle Over:*  Everybody gets 300 XP.

There are now seven National Guardsmen on the ground, at least four of them are still breathing.  Mick and Martha both lie dead, Mick is still covered in maggots.

As you all look around, you realize two (possibly three) things:

-Angel and Kevin are gone, or at least nowhere in sight.

-The living National Guardsmen could wake up at any second.

-*Spot check DC 15:* Bill is hiding in his store, peeking out from behind a shelf.  He has a phone up to his ear.
_________________________________________________

*Actions?*


----------



## Zhure (Mar 24, 2003)

*Ben*

"Yikes, what the hell is wrong with these people?"

Ben unbuckles the belt of one of the sleeping soldiers and uses it as a tie to bind him up. He'll proceed on to the next, disarming them as he goes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

Jaque smiles, checks the number of rounds in his gun, and walks over to the national guards. He assists in the binding of living guards if he can.

"Hehe, I shall like taking one of these with me," he says and takes an assualt rifle and some ammunition.

[ooc: What kind of assault rifles are they and how much ammo are the soldiers carrying?]


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 24, 2003)

(Spot Check 1+3 = 4 )

"Ick, maggots"

Adrian tries to remember an explanation for such yuckness
Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +17


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 24, 2003)

"Everyone.  I think it is time that we leave this place.  It appears that we all have a vested interest in what is causing these Brownouts.  Time is short until more troops arive, so, unfortunately, we don't have alot of time to get to trust one another.  I am willing to accompany any of you who desire to learn the truth in this place.  The question is, where should we be heading first?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

"We prepare for a long hike, by foot, I will get something from the store before I go to pack," he says as he checks the clip in the rifle. 

"There is many rifles here, enough for all," he says enthusiastically and indicates the assault rifles, "I will return here when I am ready for travel."

Jaque doubts the priest will want a gun though he thought it was better if he offered. He then leans his rifle up against the wall of Bill's store before going in and buying a roll of duct tape, if Bill freaks out and runs or something Jaque will just leave the money on the counter. He goes back outside and collects his rifle and ammo before returning to the bed and breakfast to put everything into his hiking backpack. Within 10 minutes he returns to just outside the diner, ready to leave.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 24, 2003)

*Ben*

"Yeah, count me in. I want to get to the bottom of this now.

"I'll be back in a few minutes."

Ben hops aboard his Valkyrie and roars off. After driving a few blocks, along the main road, he'll pull over and find an out-of-they-way place to park the motorcycle, then trot back as fast as he can without looking suspicious. Along the way, he'll keep a look out for any weapons suitable for melee. Even a baseball bat lying around will work fine. 

If he can find a hardware store or a mechanics garage open, he'll go inside looking for a spanner or a motocycle chain.

 Oh, my kingdom for a martial arts supply house.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 24, 2003)

Having had no time to check in to the hotel, Father Flannigan will retreive his overnight bag from the diner and wait patiently in the street.


----------



## Starman (Mar 24, 2003)

Jeremy walks over to one of the Guardsman and gives the body a good kick.

"Bastards," he mutters under his breath.

He sheathes his weapons with a flourish and then pulls out a cigarette. He lights it and takes a long drag, leans his head back and slowly exhales. 

*Spot check [Roll 9+3=12]*

"Well." He takes a puff. "I suppose we head that way," he says gesturing with his cig toward Dallas. "I'll grab my bag from the diner and then I'm ready."

Jeremy walks back into the diner and grabs his bag. Stepping out, he slings it over his shoulder.

"Ready?" he asks the group.


----------



## UnDfind (Mar 27, 2003)

*Ben and Jaque:* You succeed in restraining the four national guardsmen still living.  They all wake up during the process, but they are groggy enough to not cause any problems until you are done.  Assuming you have put duct tape over their mouths, they begin to angrily and loudly mutter through the tape.
__________________________________________________

*Jaque:*  Upon entering Bill's store, it's quite apparent that Bill had completely forgot to lock the door.  He immediately drops what he had in his hands, and runs out the back way.  

You get the duct tape ($2.45), but when you glance to where Bill had stood, you see that what he dropped was a cordless phone...and it looks like it's still on.
__________________________________________________

*Zhure:*  Your bike is parked in a relatively hidden clearing along the side of a dirt road a couple of hundred yards northwards.  

You find a bat in Bill's store if you go in after Jaque.
_________________________________________________

*The Loot:*

The Nations Guardsmen Had:

-7 M-16 A2 Assault Rifles

-21 Full 30 round clips of ammo.

-7 Half-full clips

-7 two way radio headsets

-7 Light duty vests/ helmets

-7 Cans of pepper spray

-7 Metal Batons 

-1 SITES M9 Pistol W/ 2 full magazines)

-1 backpack mounted long range 2-way radio

-7 NVGs (Night vision goggles)

-1 Set of vehicle keys marked "HUMVEE29036"

-Assorted personal items (watches, wallets, etc...)
___________________________________________________

*Everyone:*
A small LED light on the large pack-mounted two way radio starts flashing, signaling signaling an incoming transmission, but the volume seems to be turned off.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2003)

Jaque tosses the money on the counter as he goes to pick up the phone.

"Hello?" he asks, trying to imitate Bill's voice.

*Bluff 15 rolled + 1 = 16*


----------



## Zhure (Mar 27, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben saunters through the store, toting the baseball bat. Seeing no one behind the counter, he'll grab a hacksaw and trim the bat to a more concealeable size in a few quick strokes. Ben glances at Jacque, shrugs, then tosses a couple of dollars near the register on his way out back toward the diner.

[ooc: unless Ben can find an aluminum practice bat, that is, in which case he won't need to trim it./ooc]

Once back at the diner, Ben will look a bit chagrined at the metal batons. "I'm an idiot."

He'll take two of the metal batons, and toss the modified bat up onto the roof of the diner.

To whoever has made it back: "I'm not much for guns, so I'll just hang onto two of these instead, if it's ok with everyone. If you really insist on me taking a firearm, I'll take the pistol."


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 27, 2003)

"Perhaps we should listen to the radio.  I am no expert on such modern miracles.  Do any of you have experience in the military?"


----------



## Zhure (Mar 28, 2003)

*Ben*

"Sorry, I'm kind of a slacker, not much technical expertise, but I might manage a radio."


----------



## Starman (Mar 29, 2003)

Jeremy walks over to the radio. He sets his bag down on the ground. 

"Hey now, if you don't know what you're doin', you don't wanna be messin' with that. Let me have a look."

He grabs the radio and attempts to operate it.


----------



## UnDfind (Mar 29, 2003)

*Jaque:*  You manage a fair likeness of Bill's voice as you speak into the reciever.  You immediately get a response from the other side.  

"Yes sir, a unit has been dispatched to your location to deal with the problem.  They should be there shortly.  Now I just need you to stay calm and stay on the line if you can.  Are there still gunshots in the street?"
_______________________________________

*Jeremy:*  You manage to work out the controls, and get the volume turned up.  A neutral sounding voice is talking.

"-eam Alpha, do you copy.  I repeat, this is Foxtrot Base calling Flash Team Alpha, do you copy, over.  If you are experiencing technical difficulties, activate in three minutes to give us an indication.  If not, measures will be taken.  Repeat, measures will be taken, over and out."

The radio's LED light stops blinking, and turns from red to green, apparently to signal the end of the communtication.


----------



## Starman (Mar 30, 2003)

Jeremy takes a quick drag on his cigarette. 

"Great, just what we need. 'Measures will be taken,'" he mocks.

He looks the radio and mumbles some curse. After one more quick drag on his cig he flicks the switch on the radio. 

"Yeah, the uh...situation is under control. The locals caused some uh...trouble, but we uh...have it under control now."

*[Bluff roll = 20 (Yeah!)+0=20]*

After he lets go of the mike on the radio, he breathes a sigh. 

"We better get goin'. There's no way they bought that."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 30, 2003)

*Ben*

"Great, I don't like the whole 'measures' thing. Let's get rolling."

Ben tucks the batons under his leather jacket and takes off in a trot, hoping everyone else follows.


----------



## ErichDragon (Mar 30, 2003)

*Father Flannigan*

"These lads will certainly need someone to watch after them where they are going.  Wait for me..."

Father Flannigan will shuffle behind the others after pocketing the key to the HUMVEE.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

Jaque leaves the phone on the floor and walks away.

He collects his share of the soldiers' equipment on his way back to the accomodation.

"The police will be here soon, yes. Bill got in contact with them on the phone, so it seems. I shall be back in but a moment," he says as he passes and collects his equipment from the bed'n'breakfast in time to see people walking away.

"We must stop by mile marker 39," Jaque says as they get into the Hum-Vee, "Before that man died he said he left something buried under it. Just remembered that."


----------



## Starman (Mar 31, 2003)

"Any of you see those other two that were with us? It's awfully strange that they just disappeared like that," Jeremy says as he grabs a seat in the Hummer.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 31, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben clambers in the Humvee as well. "I've never ridden in one of these, but they look cool."


----------



## UnDfind (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jaque:_
> 
> "We must stop by mile marker 39," Jaque says as they get into the *Hum-Vee*, "Before that man died he said he left something buried under it. Just remembered that."




What Humvee?   You guys just found the keys.

But, if everyone is ready to go, you all DO find a humvee about three miles south, on the side of the road.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Ben*

[edited]Ben eventually clambers in the Humvee as well. "I've never ridden in one of these, but they look cool. What was that, three miles? My feet are killing me."


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 1, 2003)

Father Flannigan will hand the keys to Ben.  "Maybe you should drive me son.  They don't have these where I come from."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 2, 2003)

"Me neither, padre. We only have rice rockets and Harleys, anybody driven one of these before?"

_I can probably manage it, if nobody pipes up, but sometimes it's good to be stubborn and lazy._


----------



## Starman (Apr 2, 2003)

"I've never driven one before, either, but I've always wanted to." Jeremy says as he reaches for the keys.

_This is turning out to be a lot more fun than I was expecting. Gun fight. Drivin' a Hummer. Hell, yeah!_, Jeremy thinks to himself with a grin.

"Did any of guys say if you knew what happened to the other two where with us?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2003)

Jaque raises an eyebrow.

"We do not have the time to look for them, but I am sure they can manage on their own. If they can disappear from us that easily they should not have a problem avoiding the police. Anyway, they can have the soldiers' things that we didn't take. I am sure there was enough for all," he reasons, and puts his backpack in the back of the Humvee, "Do not forget but, we need to go to Mile Marker 39, the man's dying request was that we keep whatever was under there from the military."


----------



## Starman (Apr 3, 2003)

"Hmm...maybe we'll run into them again. Anyway, mile marker 39 here we come!"

Jeremy starts the HumVee and gives the engine a good rev before peeling out and heading off.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 3, 2003)

Adrian pets his Owl and looks mournfully at his laptop. 

"Lets find out whats going on."

Edit: Did I have enough time to grab one of those metal bats before everyone decided to take off?


----------



## Zhure (Apr 3, 2003)

*Ben*

"Hopefully nothing bad happened to them, but I don't think waiting will help any. Let's get rolling."


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 4, 2003)

*Adrain:*  You can have grabbed one if you'd like.
___________________________________________
*Jeremy:*  As you open the door to climb into the spacious driver's seat, the first thing you realize is that the Humvee's body is made of much heavier material than the normal fiberglass bodies you're used to.

As you climb in, you see that all instruments are digital, and there is a large LCD screen with a keyboard attached to the center console.  The seats are all benches, but the padding has been modified in the center of the front bench to accomodate both the computer, and the weapons rack that currently holds two combat shotguns.  

The Humvee roars to life at the turn of a key, and the instruments light up.  The computer takes a few moments to boot, but the screen eventually resolves into the image of a large circle with a _ping_ sound every five seconds, and displays a dots in the center representing both yourself and your companions.  There is also a flashing cursor near the bottom of the screen, waiting for input from the keyboard.

*Everyone:*  As you all drive down the road, traffic is non-existant.  The current mile marker is 24, when you see everything around you turn a near-blinding white, before returning to darkness.  The sound of thunder follows close behind.  Looking back to the source of the event, you see a towering plume of smoke and fire where you can only assume Dry Creek had been moments before.


----------



## Starman (Apr 4, 2003)

"Well, whoever is behind this is taking it seriously," Jeremy says. "Hey, if any of you are computer junkies, why don't you see what's on this computer here." He gestures to the dashboard computer.

Jeremy will drive a little faster after the explosion. _They'll be sending out a mop-up crew, I'm sure. Probably don't want to be around for that._


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 4, 2003)

Father Flannigan takes on a pained expression and crosses himself solemnly.  "Dear God.  Those poor people.  I will pray for their souls."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2003)

Jaque's jaw drops.

"Not a good thing, not good at all."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 5, 2003)

Still partially in shock from the callouseness of nuking an entire town Adrian seeks som comfort in something he knows.  

"I have some skill with computers let me see what I can find out." 

(And if I find something out maybe I can reck these bastards computer network)

Computer Use: 14 (rolled) + 17  = 31
Knowledge Technology: 3 (rolled (ouch)) + 11 = 14


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally rolled by Adrian:_
> 
> Computer Use: 14 (rolled) + 17 = 31




You manage to locate a program that is controlling a receiver/transmitter mounted on the humvee.  It seems that as well as the Tactical Location Display (TLD)*, the humvee is also sending a signal to an encrypted source, giving information on location, as well as information recieved from the TLD.

There's not much else on the humvee's computer.

*TLD=The pseudo-radar program that displays location of people.  Technically, this shouldn't be possible without a dish of some sort, and you can't quite figure out how it's actually doing it.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 5, 2003)

*Ben*

After the explosion, Ben just stares agape for a few moments.

"*&^%*&! That was a new bike!"

Seeing how the priest reacts, Ben will apologize, "Of course the loss of human life is tragic as well, father."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 5, 2003)

Adrian attempts to preferably send false information or that being impossible disable the signal. 

"Guys this thing is tracking us! I'm gonna try and mess it up." 
                         Roll  Mod 
Computer Use: 17 + 17 = 34 
Craft Electronic: 9+ 12 = 21
Disable Device: 19 + 10 = 29


----------



## Starman (Apr 5, 2003)

"If all else fails, there's the old-fashioned method." Jeremy says as he whips out one of his pistols.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2003)

Jaque smiles.

"I like the old fashioned methods, but our techie friend knows what he's doing," he gives a thumbs up to Adrian but raises an eyebrow at the owl.

His brow furrows and he looks out the window. He shrugs.

[german]"Watch out little spell caster man,"[/german] he mutters, barely audible.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 6, 2003)

"Yes, Snowy often gets looks like that, I never thought white owls would be so rare as to get this much attention. "


----------



## Zhure (Apr 6, 2003)

*Ben*

"So, what the *&^% just happened? Are you saying the US of A just nuked a small town in Texas?"


----------



## Starman (Apr 6, 2003)

"We don't know who the hell did it. It could be the government. It could be a rogue faction of the government. It could be some terrorist group. It could be anybody. It could be aliens for all we know at this point." Jeremy lights another cigarette. "Hopefully whatever that guy buried will give us some clues."


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 6, 2003)

"I certainly hope you are right Mr. Masin.  I can only imagine what must be so important, or dangerous that destroying an entire town is what someone thinks is appropriate."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 7, 2003)

*Ben*

"My money is on little green men or on some kind of virus, like in _Outbreak_, but it would have to be something fierce to warrant a nuke. Surely they'd use a MOAB or something, like hellfires, unless it was a dire threat." Ben fidgets with the batons.

"I think these are going to be worthless here. Compared to nukes, even those fancy machine guns we're toting won't mean squat."


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 7, 2003)

*Adrian:*  You manage to get the onboard computer to start transmitting a false signal.  Whether or not the guys on the other end believe it, though, you don't know.
_________________________________________________
*Everyone:*  Mile marker 39 is illuminated by the humvee's headlights.  Around you is an open field spanning for miles on both sides of the road.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 7, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben gets out and starts poking around, particularly near the mile-marker.

Yelling back to the Humvee, "Maybe they've got some kind of tracker gizmo for whatever the dude stole?"


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 7, 2003)

Father Flannigan will hop out of the Humvee and look around, stretching his back.  "It looks like we are alone for now.  Shall we find some shovels?  I must admit my curiosity is peaked."


----------



## Starman (Apr 8, 2003)

Jeremy hops up on the hood of the Hummer and leans back on his elbows. 

"I'll keep a look out while you guys dig."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2003)

Jaque gets out of the Humvee and walks around the back of it, opening the rear door to remove something from his backpack.
He puts his night-vision goggles on, but leaves them resting on top of his head.

"I suggest we use our night-vision goggles rather than keep the Humvee's lights on, yes?" he instructs everyone, "White light can be seen for great distances. We do not need any more attention than what we have already had, lest they decide to drop a missile on this mile marker."

Jaque then takes his M16A2 and tries to attach his snap-on scope to the carry handle, doing his best to align it properly. He remains behind the vehicle when he activates his night vision goggles, to avoid being blinded by the headlights. He keeps a look out behind the vehicle, half-loaded assault rifle at the ready.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 8, 2003)

"Well, its boradcasting wrong dunno if they'll buy it or not though. "

Adrian reaches over and Snowy hops onto his shoulder. 

"My darling here can keep quiet a good eye out while we dig. I'm sure.  "


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 8, 2003)

"Capital idea Jacques.  We don't want to suffer the same misfortune as those poor souls back in town."

Father Flannigan will put on a pair of the NVGs as well, then he'll look throught the vehicle for digging tools, and get to work.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 8, 2003)

*Ben*

"Think we should maybe move the Humvee down the road a piece if they could be tracking it?"

First, Ben will carefully examine the milemarker and any obvious sites nearby. Then, finding nothing, if some shovels can be found, Ben will start digging away at any loose pieces of soil.


----------



## Starman (Apr 8, 2003)

"Hey, I've always wanted to try night-vision goggles." Jeremy snatches up a pair and immediately puts them on. He begins adjusting, playing, and just tinkering with them.



> "My darling here can keep quiet a good eye out while we dig. I'm sure. "




"I'm sure you'll forgive me if I stand watch because I don't trust _Snowy_." Jeremy's voice is dripping sarcasm and you would note the rolling of eyes if he didn't have the goggles on.



> "Think we should maybe move the Humvee down the road a piece if they could be tracking it?"




"That would only slow us down if we needed to get away in a hurry." He fiddles with his goggles some more. "Don't worry, I'll spot anything long before it gets close."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 8, 2003)

"Ah, so you think you have better night vision than an owl, I'm impressed. This bird is very well trained I'll have you know. "

(You moronic closeminded mundane dimwit!)


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 9, 2003)

*Everyone:*  The digging is short lived, as you find a small object wrapped in dirty cloth buried about a foot down directly under the mile marker.  Unwrapping the object, you find that it is an ornate wooden box.  The wear and tear this box must have gone through lately seems to have done nothing to dull its sheen.  There is a very prominent cross displayed on the top of the box, and there appears to be a keyhole in the front.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2003)

Jacque laughs and admires the appearance of the box.

"It appears this something must have been preserved quite well for the duration of its existence, very impressive," he says casually, raising the goggles onto his forehead while he inspects the box further.

_This must be magical, or related to something magical, therefore leading to a possible way to stop the curse. I may not be able to undo the damage, but stopping it is very acceptable. I doubt I'd have more than a decade before I become too feeble to do anything, by then it'd be pointless to stop it._


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 9, 2003)

Adrian leans down to examine the box.  

"Hmmm, Interesting, very interesting. "


Spot 19 (rolled) +6 = 25
Search 12 (rolled) + 4 = 16
Knowledge (Arcane Lore) 18 (Rolled)+17  = 35
Knowledge (Religion and Philosophy) 18 (rolled) +10 = 28


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 9, 2003)

"The real mystery is what is inside I suppose."

_Knowledge: Arcane Lore - 6 rolled + 10=16_ 
_Knowledge: History - 18 rolled +4=22_ 
_Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy - 14 rolled +11=25_


----------



## Zhure (Apr 9, 2003)

*Ben*

Glancing at the holy symbols, Ben says, "It looks like work for the good father."


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 10, 2003)

*Arian:*  You spot what turns out to be a hidden compartment on the underside of the box.  This compartment contains a small key, which looks like it just might fit the box.
__________________________________________________

*Everyone:*  All knowledge rolls turn up nothing, other than that it is a well-crafted box with an ornate cross on it.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 10, 2003)

"Hmmm...Let me say a short prayer that we find something useful and harmless."

"Holy Father, show your devoted servant the way to truth and light, protecting him from all evils that seek to harm or influence him.  This I ask you in the name of Jesus Christ, our savior.  Amen"

_Cast:  Detect Magical Aura_


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 11, 2003)

Adrian blinks in surprise as he recognises a fellow spellcaster but he remains silent. 

He takes the key and hands it to the good priest

"Here Father, after your prayer to see what is not obvious, perhaps you should decide whether or not we open the box. "

Spellcraft: 19 (Rolled) + 7 = 26 vs DC 16 to recognise the spell.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

Jacque casts a critical eye on the priest, wary of anything that might resemble magic. Whether he's casting a spell is what he's looking for, he'd be clueless as to what it was though.

*Spot 29 = 16 rolled +13
Listen 32 = 19 rolled + 13
Knowledge(Arcane Lore) 29 = 19 rolled +10*

[ooc: woot!]

_Is the young man not the only spellcaster here?_


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 11, 2003)

*Father Flannigan:*  Your spell shows that the box is not magical, however you detect that whatever is IN the box is insanely magical.  The divine energies you sense are almost enough to send you to your knees before you release the spell.
__________________________________
*Adrian:* You know what spell the father cast.
__________________________________
*Jaque:* You have reason enough to suspect that the good father is capable of certain acts of faith that go beyond normal comprehension.  You've heard of miracles before.
__________________________________
*Everyone:*  It still seems as though the coast is clear.


----------



## Starman (Apr 11, 2003)

Jeremy strolls over.

"The coast is clear. I think our techie friend here confused 'em all right." Jeremy claps Adrian on the back.

He peeks over everyone's shoulders and sees that the box is still closed. "So, you guys gonna open that or just sit around all night. Enquiring minds want to know and all that crap."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

Jacque notices Adrian's comment to Flannigan.

"Heh, secrets inside _and_ outside the box it appears," he says only loud enough for Adrian and Father Flannigan, looking at them with a glint of suspicion in his eyes.

"Well then, what is in the box?" he says notably louder soon after, his dark expression from before seeming to evaporate.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 11, 2003)

*Ben*

"Yeah, nice work, Adrian. I would've just smashed the darn thing and hoped for the best.

"What's in it, padre?"


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 11, 2003)

Father Flannigan tries to hide the shock of finding such a powerful magical aura.

_~Dear God.  What have I stumbled upon.  I can only pray that whatever is in the box will give me the answers I seek.~_ 

"Well.  It looks like the only thing left to do is open the box.  If any of you would like to stand a wee ways back, I'll not think less of 'ye."  Father Flannigan says with a smile and a wink.

"Here goes..."  Father Flannigan whispers as he carefully opens the box.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 11, 2003)

Adrian steps back staying close to Jaquie 

Whispered to Jaque " We need to talk about how you know so much" 

Outloud to the others 

"It was nothing guys, I have good night vision. I'm as blind as Snowy here is during the day.  Isn't that right,  girl ? "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

Jacque moves back with the others, but finds Adrian next to him.



> _originally written by Kalanyr_
> "We need to talk about how you know so much"




"Yes, I would like that," he replies quietly.

He adjusts himself, shifting his belt a little and repositioning the rifle on his other shoulder.


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 12, 2003)

*Father Flannigan:*  You open the box to find two large feathers.  One feather is black, while the other is black with a large area of white on one side.  These are definately the items that were radiating the divine aura.  You can still feel it without the spell.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2003)

Jaque appears to think for a moment.

"Ink quills?" he suggests with a shrug.


----------



## Starman (Apr 12, 2003)

"_That's_ what that guy buried? _Feathers_! Obviously this guy was wacked. He probably was wanted for trespassing or something. He just buried these damn feathers because he wasn't right in the head. I can't believe we went to this trouble for feathers. Jeez!"

Jeremy stomps back to the HumVee in disgust. He takes off his night vision goggles and tosses them onto the hood of the vehicle and then lights up another cigarette.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 12, 2003)

"Hmm, feathers, interesting. Why would someone bury a box of two feathers ? "


----------



## Starman (Apr 12, 2003)

"'Cause he's a loon! We should get the hell outta here and on to Dallas. If you're convinced the _feathers_ are something special then bring 'em along."

Jeremy throws his cig down and grinds it out. He climbs into the vehicle and starts it up.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 12, 2003)

*Ben*

"Well, it seemed like a good plan at the time." Ben dusts himself off in disgust and gets back in the Humvee, making sure he knows exactly where the feathers are.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 12, 2003)

Father Flannigan will pick up the feathers one at a time and examine them.  "Hmm...very curious.  I wonder what they could be..."

_Know: Arcane - Roll 13 + 10 = 23_ 
_Know: History - Roll 18 + 4 = 22_ 
_Know: Theology & Phil - Roll 9 + 11 = 20_ 
_Spot - Roll 13 +5 = 18_


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 13, 2003)

Adrian studies the feathers that the father seems so interested in. 

Know: Arcane - Roll 15 + 17 = 32 
Know: Theology & Phil - Roll 6 + 10 = 16


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 13, 2003)

Seeing the others studying the feathers intently Jacque decides to think about whether he's come across references to something like this in his past.

*Knowledge (Arcane Lore) 24 = 14 rolled +10*

If he doesn't determine anything he shrugs and goes back to take his seat in the Humvee.


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 15, 2003)

*Father Flannigan:* (With major bonuses from the faith )

Something you recall from one of the texts kept secret within the vatican.  It's one of those "eyes only" things that your order is privy to.

_From the Book of Azrael (circa 1423):

In those days the Nameless One did walk the halls of Heaven, and he did beseech he-who-is-called I Am to give to his firstborns a third of his domain, that it might be ruled by the Nameless One.  I Am, blessed be his name, was angered such that he cast the Nameless One into the Abyss, where he would reside for a day and a night. 

And in an act of rebellion, the Nameless One did rip out his plumage, throwing it to the winds.  And so did St. Frederick gather them up and hide them so that they may not be gazed upon by the flock._

If you remember correctly, St. Frederick's abbey was in Prague.
_________________________________________________

*Adrian:*

Possibly the rumored feathers of the Nameless One.  You've read about them somewhere before.  If you remember correctly, one of these incredibly rare feathers is a primary component in some sort of spell of summoning.  

You can't remember anything else, but they're probably worth a LOT of money in certain circles.
__________________________________________________
*Jaque:* They look like a couple'a feathers 

__________________________________________________
*OOC:*  What route will you be taking to the Dallas Brounout.  Off-road is reasonably flat, but travel will be slower; while the road would be faster, but will have numerous checkpoints.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2003)

Jacque sits in the Humvee, strumming his fingers on his knee.

"Hey, you two, we had best be going," he calls to Adrian and Flannigan, then leans back into his seat, "I say we go off-road, no need to try to bust through blockades and such. We have a big jeep after all, it will get us where we want to go, yes?"

Jacque checks the bullet wound he received to his arm a short while ago.

_Almost forgot about you._

"Anyone have any bandages or something? I thinks this needs to be looked at," he tells noone in particular.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 15, 2003)

*Ben*

"Offroad sounds good to me. Even reserve guardists can shoot tires on a vehicle and we've got no way to explain driving a military Humvee."


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 15, 2003)

To Father Flannigan

"Such beautiful feathers, what a shame that whatever they came from must remain _nameless_, isn't it Father ? "

To everyone

"Yeah, lets get go, offroad makes the most sense to me as well. "


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 15, 2003)

Father Flannigan gives Adrian a wry smile, "Yes, that is a shame my young friend."

After returning the feathers to the box, and securing the lot under his arm, Father Flannigan returns to the Humvee. 

"Off-Road sounds like a capital idea to me.  No reason to endanger innocent bystanders."


----------



## Starman (Apr 15, 2003)

Jeremy rolls his eyes. _Offroad! I thought we'd just drive up and ask to get in. Nevermind that little mix-up back there, sir. We didn't mean to kill your National Guardsman. What was up with that tactical nuke, by the way?_

"Off road, it is."

Jeremy revs the engine and then starts toward Dallas.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

Jaque hears murmering out between the Father and Adrian and strains his ears to listen in.

*Listen 33 = 20 rolled + 13*

Jaque hears the statement made by Adrian and it sets his mind in motion.

_The feathers... there is something about them... I had better keep a watchful eye on them. One can never trust spellcasters._


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 16, 2003)

*Everyone:*

You drive off the road and out into the flatlands.  It should take about 45 minutes to an hour to reach the Brownout from here.

*Jaque and Jeremy:*  You both notice activity on th horizon across the road you just left.  It looks as though multiple vehicles and helicoptors are converging on a single point over there.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

Jaque chuckles.

"It would seem they are looking for us yes?" Jacque says to everyone in the Humvee, then continues a little sarcastically, "Or our _special_ feathers from a _nameless source_."

Jaque smiles wryly at Adrian and Father Flannigan if it attracts their attention.

_That should let them know I am on to them, maybe give them the impression I know what those feathers are. I wish I did..._


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 16, 2003)

"It is only a matter of time before they catch up with us.  Perhaps we should 'step on it' as the Americans are fond of saying."

Father Flannigan pointedly ignores Jacque's remark.


----------



## Starman (Apr 16, 2003)

"Actually, I'm going to slow down a bit."

Jeremy shuts the headlights off and slips his night vision goggles over his eyes.

"It's harder to drive with these, but at least we won't have the risk of them spotting our lights.

Jeremy keeps the speed down, reasonable enough to drive without too much difficulty off-road and with night vision goggles rather than actual light.


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 16, 2003)

*Everyone:*

All is quiet for about an hour and a half.  The onboard computer beeps, displaying a wall of nothing on the radar...the Brownout is less than a mile ahead.

Then, without any warning, it's as if day has come.  Lights from behind flare up and a loudspeaker anounces:

"Unidentified vehicle, you are in direct violation of Emergency Defense Act One-Three-Three-Nine-Seven.  Immediately stop and exit the vehicle with your hands in the air.  If you do not comply in 10 seconds, we will be forced to fire."

The lights behind you resolve into the headlights of three vehicles, and the searchlights from two blackhawk helicopters.


----------



## Starman (Apr 17, 2003)

Jeremy flips off the goggles and turns on the headlights.

"Unless you guys have a better plan, I'm getting the hell outta here. If we can get to Dallas, we should be safe."

He floors the gas. A smile lights up his face. 

*[Drive (take 10): 10+5=15]*

"This is what I'm talkin' about! Hey, I wouldn't mind if you guys would throw up some covering fire."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2003)

Jacque gets up from the middle back seat, turning around and laying the M16 across the headrest for support. He takes aim at the nearest vehicle pursuing them.

"Let us find out how much it takes to stop us, yes?" he says.

Jaque will spend a round aiming with the scope, then will fire during the following round. If the Humvee is moving around too much to aim properly he'll just take single shots while they try to get away.

"Those helicopters will not be willing to follow us into the brownout, but we may have another fight on our hands with the men in the other Humvee's," he states.


----------



## Starman (Apr 17, 2003)

"Better just the men in the Hummers than all of them," Jeremy says while narrowly avoiding a dip in the terrain. "That was close."


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 17, 2003)

Father Flannigan looks back with a startled expression on his face.  "Oh my, this is a bit more excitement than I'm used to.  What we need here is a wee bit of divine intervention, don't you think?"

Flannigan goes to his knees, or as close as he can get in the vehicle and prays, "Saint Michael, Archangel, defend us in battle. Be our defense against the wickedness and snares of the devil. May God rebuke him, we humbly pray. And you, Prince of the heavenly host, by the power of God, thrust into Hell Satan and the other evil spirits who prowl the world for the ruin of souls. Amen. "


_Casts Bless_


----------



## Zhure (Apr 17, 2003)

*Ben*

"Whoooohooooo!" Not trusting his aim, Ben will hunker down to present a small a target as possible, his primary intent to help look for obstacles for the driver.

OOC: Aid another, Drive Skill +2


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 18, 2003)

Adrian will take as much cover as possible and cast his Shield spell on himself. 

"Okay guys I'm about to babble a bit, don't let it concern you to much its just an old family tradition when faced with death. "


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 18, 2003)

*Everyone:*

The vehicles slowly gain on the humvee, and after ten seconds the blackhawks both fire short bursts, which narrowly miss the sides of the car.  One final call from the loudspeaker is heard.  "This is your final warning.  Pull over now!"

The vehicles keep gaining, as the blank wall on the humvee's radar gets closer and closer until...

The blackhawks both split in different directions, circling back to wait at a spot some 100 yards behind the humvee's current position.  

Then the car dies, as do the onboard computer and the headlights.  In fact, the only sounds you hear are the humvee's wheels crunching twigs and grass a it rolls to a stop, and the loud cursing of the soldiers in the three vehicles 50 yards behind you who have stopped.

Tracer bullets begin to light up the night, as the humvee takes multiple direct hits from assault rifles.  It doesn't look like your pursuers want to talk anymore, but visibility is minimal as headlights of the vehicles behind you don't offer much in the way of illumination this far away.


*Jeremy and Father Flannigan:* 

There is a grove of trees just up ahead and to your left.  It looks like there are a few abandoned buildings just beyond as well.


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 18, 2003)

*OOC:*  Welcome to the Brownout.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 18, 2003)

"Quickly.  There is cover this that way."  Father Flannigan shouts while pointing to the grove of trees.  "It doesn't look like they are going to follow us."

With that Father Flannigan hunches down and runs full out for the trees, making sure to grab his pack and his sacristy kit.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 18, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben hunkers down and tries to run bent over, in the direction indicated by Father Flannigan.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 18, 2003)

Adrian runs with the others towards the cover. Keeping bent over and facing the shield spell back towards the troops.


----------



## Starman (Apr 18, 2003)

Jeremy will dive and roll out of the HumVee. As he gets up he will pop off a couple of shots toward their pursuers, not trying to hit them, but to make them take cover. Then he will keep his head down and head toward the abandoned buildings.


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 19, 2003)

*Everyone:*  You all manage to get to the grove of trees safely, though you have to dodge several volleys of bullets on the way.  Jeremy fires his gun, making several of the soldiers dive down for a moment.  

Looking out through the trees as you run to the buildings, you all notice that none of the soldiers are moving forward.  They seem reluctant to enter the Brownout.

The buildings you run to appear to be the remnants of an abandoned small town, not unlike the one you recently left.  You don't see anyone around, and the only light is the light of the moon.
__________________________________________________

You are on the main drag, there is an old auto hobby shop to your left, and an actual Circle-K to your right.  Up ahead are more buildings, but it's hard to make them out in the gloom.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 19, 2003)

OOC- Wasn't shield I cast it was mage armour I got two different spell lists mixed up.

IC- Adrian tests if magic works in the Brownout by tapping at his mage armour to check if its there. He then heads towards the buildings.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 19, 2003)

Jaque approaches Adrian and speaks to him quietly, but not threateningly.

"Well now, young monsieur, it appears your family tradition involves a bit of black and a lot of arts, yes?" he says to Adrian, cracking a smile, his stance does not reflect his expression though as he seems quite defensive, "Let me make things clear between us now when I say I do not trust your kind. They have brought me great sorrow and suffering in the past and it continues till this day. If we are to co-operate, I ask that you make your intentions clear. I myself am here to find remedies for my troubles regarding magic."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 19, 2003)

*Ben*

OOC: assuming he overhears

"Kind? What kind? What the hell is going on here?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 19, 2003)

"Thanks, Jaque you big mouth, now I have a lot of explaining to do. Lets get somewhere safe and I'll explain what I know to you all. *sigh*. Those guys behind us will probably come in here after us if we don't get a move on."


----------



## Starman (Apr 20, 2003)

Jeremy jogs by Adrien and Jacques.

"I don't care what you guys are arguing about, but I'm not standing here and waiting for them to come to us. Let's find some building to hole up in."

He lights up a cigarette on the go and heads for some of the buildings beyond the Circle K and the hobby shop.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 20, 2003)

[ooc: "Jaque approaches Adrian and speaks to him quietly", lets assume you just see them arguing, but make a listen check I guess if you want to overhear them ]

Jaque slips the night-vision goggles back over his eyes and tries to get them to work, failing that he simply puts them in his pocket and follows the others with his rifle at the ready. He occasionally looks back for signs of movement, anxious to escape the soldiers.



> _originally posted by Zhure_
> "Kind? What kind? What the hell is going on here?"




"Nussing, shush shush, we must keep moving, like Jeremy says," Jaque quickly replies, then turns back to Adrian to whisper, "We will finish our conversation when we rest."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 20, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben hustles along with the others. "I'll be asking again; this isn't a reprieve."


----------



## Starman (Apr 21, 2003)

[OOC: Oh, I had no interest in what you two were saying. I just figured I saw you discussing something intently and said now wasn't the time.]


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 21, 2003)

Father Flannigan watches everyone intently, curious to see how things will play out.  When everyone moves off, he will follow, waddling with his sacristy kit in one hand and his overnight bag on rollers in the other.


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 22, 2003)

*Everyone:*  After a while it becomes clear that the national guard have no intention of coming in after you.  Maybe they just stop people from leaving...

The buildings up ahead end up being warehouses for some company called "Howzer Shipping and Storage."  The doors are locked, and there are no lights to be seen in the entirety of the small town.  

As you near the end of the main strip, a green sign on the side of the road points the way to Dallas.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2003)

"Well, it would appear they will not follow us. We can either rest in a warehouse or walk part of the way to Dallas and camp when we are tired. Which one is more to your approval, yes?" Jaque asks everyone.


----------



## Starman (Apr 23, 2003)

Jeremy walks up to a door on one of the warehouses and attempts to kick it in. If that fails, he'll just shoot the lock.

"I vote we stay here," he says and goes on in.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 23, 2003)

"I know I have had a very long day.  Perhaps we should rest before going forward."  Father Flannigan intones in a weary voice.

_~Besides, I can't wait to see what happens when those two have their talk.~_


----------



## Zhure (Apr 23, 2003)

*Ben*

"Staying here for a few hours sounds like a good idea. If anything, it gives a fallback place to scout from, once we know the area. Also, with this place abandoned, maybe we can do some 'looting' to find some better gear. 

"While these are nice batons, I could use better armament, maybe a knife, or something, too. If the power is out, maybe gunpowder doesn't work reliably either. Maybe wee can also find something speedier than walking? This is Texas, there's gotta be some horses around somewhere. Or we can go all _Mad Max_ and rig up a ... a... an autogyro or a sail-powered cart or something." Ben grins.

OOC: Once the warehouse doors are open, Ben will begin rummaging around for non-gunpowder driven weaponry more 'advanced' than the two batons. Horses are also a secondary consideration, but little chance of that within a small town, but a few bicycles should be easy to locate.


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 24, 2003)

*Jeremy:*  The door is sturdy and reinforced, you end up having to shoot the lock off.
_________________________________________________
*Everyone:*  Inside the warehouse is an office that appears to have been thoroughly cleaned out.  Only a few dirty papers litter the dusty floor.  

Further inside you get to the main warehouse itself.  It is filled almost entirely with chemical spill kits.  If anyone wants to investigate, the crates are marked "Emergency Hazardous Spill Clean Up Kit."  They contain all sorts of things:

10 pairs of thick nitrola gloves.
10 emergency respirators
10 plastic face shields
2 lbs of chalk
2 lbs of charcoal
10 red bags marked "Hazardous Waste"
10 pamphlets on cleaning up hazardous chemical spills
Assorted odds and ends for cleanup (nylon brooms and the like).

There are also a few dozen crates marked "Nuclear Radiation Protective Equipment."  Inside each are:

1 geiger counter
2 pamphlets on proper use of nuclear protective equipment
2 white radiation suits, with mask
4 compressed gas oxygen canisters for the suits.
10 strips of radioactive sensitive tape, with instructions (tell you how much radiation you've been exposed to, etc...)

Other than that, this place is empty.
________________________________________________
*Ben:*  There is a bicycle shop in town.  The door is locked, but it has a glass display window.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 24, 2003)

Puzzled that the gun still works but that the jeeps don't Adrian heads over to check if the Geigercounters are functional, if they are he'll try and get a reading.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 24, 2003)

*Ben*

Making sure no one is around, Ben will grab a nearby rock (brick, large stick, or use one of the batons) and smash in the window.

"Merry Christmas!" 

Carefully hopping through the glass, he'll retrieve as many mountain bikes as there people from the Humvee. He'll also take a moment to mount an incongruous bicycle bell on the one he's selected for himself, and pocket a spare bicycle chain as a backup melee weapon.

He'll also get some spare tire patch kits and a portable foot pump, as well as a repair kit and strap them all onto his bike.

Ben will then take all the bikes and prop them up outside the shop, then take his new wheels and go looking for the others.

"Hey fellas... Santa brought us wheels," Ben says ringing the bicycle bell as he slides to a stop near the warehouse.

Once he's found out what the rest have gotten, Ben will suggest they take what they can, espeically the Geiger counter and the radiation strips.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 24, 2003)

*Ben*

=addendum=
.. also, Ben will try to get some shinguards (which the bike shop might have) and some knee- and elbow-pads (which the bike shop should have) -- hopefully in roguish black.


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 24, 2003)

"Rather peculiar that we find nuclear protection gear immedietly after seeing a town vaporized, isn't it?  I wonder if this was placed here recently or if this businees just coincidentally was located in the blackout."

Father Flannigan will look around for any signs of how long this company has been here, if this type of equipment has always been their main business, etc., etc.


----------



## Starman (Apr 28, 2003)

Jeremy yawns and stretches. He digs one of the chemical protectant suits out and rolls it up into a ball. He pulls his pistols out of their holsters and puts them under the suit and then he lays down in the middle of the floor, head on the chem suit "pillow" and begins to snore. Loudly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2003)

Jacque picks up a pair of thick nitrola gloves, an emergency respirator, a plastic face shield and a pamphlet on cleaning up hazardous chemical spills. He puts them away into his backpack and sets it down against a wall, nodding appreciatively at Jeremy's make-shift bedding.

"The man has a good idea, yes?" he says.

Jacque checks if any chairs left in the office are comfortable enough to sleep in, but doesn't go to sleep just yet, seeking out the young wizard.

"I'll be speaking to you next Father, don't think I missed the trick with the box," he says quietly with a smile.

He approaches Adrian and stands before him, one arm cradling the one with a bullet wound.

"So, I simply assume you are here to inspect the 'Brownout', yes? As am I, but my reasons are more personal I would think. You need not be concerned by my prying, I only wish to know those who travel with me. Especially those with your... talent. I am curious, how much skill and knowledge do you wield with the arcane? I seek someone familiar with Gypsy magic," Jacque says, only loud enough for the two of them to hear.


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 29, 2003)

*Adrian:*  The gieger counters do not work.
_____________________________________________
*Ben:*  You get the bikes, and the black pads.
_____________________________________________
*Father Flannigan:*  There isn't much left, as far as paperwork goes, but you do manage to find two odd things.

The first is a shipping order found after pulling one of the empty desks away from the wall.  It is for 387 crates of "__________" and 56 crates of "_____________."  Apparently, the crates arrived on "______________," and were supposed to be shiped out to "________________" on "__________________."  The shipping order has the United States Department of Defense seal on it.

The second odd thing is an old dusty sealed envelope taped to the back of the desk.  It appears to have been there for quite some time.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2003)

*Ben*

"I've got us some wheels, gentlemen. Sure beats walking."


----------



## ErichDragon (Apr 29, 2003)

Father Flannigan eyes the sealed envelope with suspicion.  After several moments, curiosity gets the better of him and he opens it.


OOC:  Are the "_____________" in the above post blank spots on the paper, waiting to be filled in, or blacked out like in classified documents?


----------



## UnDfind (May 3, 2003)

*Father Flannigan:*

It looks like they were blacked out.

In the envelope is a key on a keyring.  There is a label attached to the keyring as well.  It says "If found, please reurn to 817 Abel Grove, Dallas, TX."


----------



## ErichDragon (May 3, 2003)

"Well, has anyone found any locked doors.  It appears there is a lonely key here behind the desk.  By the way what is the address of this building?"


----------



## ErichDragon (May 6, 2003)

*BUMP*

What's up ya'll?


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2003)

[ooc: Sorry, just waiting for Adrian's reply.]


----------



## Zhure (May 7, 2003)

*Ben*

"So, anyone care to explain the conversation from earlier? Bear in mind I am neither patient nor stupid."


----------



## UnDfind (May 8, 2003)

*Father Flannigan:*  There are no locked doors in this building, and the address is 2201 Main Street.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 8, 2003)

Father Flannigan will clear off one of the desks and pull out his road map of the Dallas area.  Once he finds where 817 Abel Grove is he will circle it and rejoin the others for whatever conversation ensues.

OOC: How far is 817 Abel Grove from where we are now?


----------



## UnDfind (May 8, 2003)

*Father Flannigan:*  The map shows Abel Grove being about 25 miles down the freeway.  It looks to be an industrial area.


----------



## Zhure (May 10, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben clears his throat, obviously not going anywhere until he gets a reply.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 10, 2003)

Seeing Ben isn't going anywhere Adrian sighs

"Fine, you overheard Jaque talking I suppose, well then may as well let you in on the whole truth, magic is real, those of us who practice it keep it hidden but it exists. I suppose you don't believe me so .. "

Adrian casts a prestidigitation cantrip and clicks his fingers together causing a small spark, and then points at his shirt chaning its colour from black to red and back and then with a flourish producing a rose into his hand, And then Snowy spreads her wings and hoots rather loudly.

"Um, it seems Snowy doesn't like me not paying much attention to her, do you girl? She's my familiar hence my faith in her.  The sleeping national guard had an encounter with a spell of mine. As for you Jaque, I don't know how you know so much when we work so hard to keep this hidden, but yes I'm a mage, an apprentice at best, but I'll see what I can recall of gypsy magic for you. Now that I've filled you in on my little community please keep our secret its rather important to us."

Take 10 Knowledge (Arcane Lore) Total: 27
Take 10 Spellcraft Total: 17
Take 10 Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy): 20


----------



## Zhure (May 10, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben manages an expressionless demeanor as Adrian does his color changing schtick.

"That's pretty damned impressive - better than any of my _shorinji kempo_ tricks. I had a hunch this whole _brownout_ was some kind of alien invasion, but magic puts a whole new spin on it. My whole life I've drifted around looking for the place I was supposed to be. I guess this is it. If magic's a part of it, so be it.'

After thinking for a moment, Ben says, "If magic is a part of it, that little stunt with your clothes might pose a danger to us. Might've set off some sort of magic radar alarm in somebody's head. Whoever has enough mojo to cause this problem can probably tell when there's magic around. We better scram."

Ben gathers up his stuff and makes for the bicycles.

"What's Jacque's problems with 'magic'? Did you two have a prior antagonistic relationship or is it something separate out of his past?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 11, 2003)

"Let us say that I hold a grudge against gypsies and my health is not what it used to be," Jacque says, "but I doubt Adrian's little trick would give us away. I would not like to get up and travel further in any case, anything else can wait till morning. You can trust me Adrian, I have kept quiet this long, my search is a silent one."

Jacque smiles and turns his attention to the priest.

"What of you father? Care to add anything? You will sidestep the invitation with an explanation of what you have found, yes?" Jacque asks, still smiling.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 11, 2003)

Father Flannigan responds to Jacques with a mischevious smile, "My son, the Holy Roman Church has always recognized the existance of Divine miracles and the healing power of prayer.  I will remember you in my devotions and pray that the good Lord will heal your malady, if it is his will."

"I suggest that we all rest here for the night.  It has been a long day and we have all been pushed to our limits.  In the morning, perhaps we should proceed to this address and see what is there."


----------



## Zhure (May 11, 2003)

*Ben*

"Ok, you're the experts, if you think it's safe here, we'll stay."

Ben plunks down in a corner, balling his leather jacket up as pillow. He keeps the two metal batons right next to him on the floor.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 12, 2003)

> _originally posted by ErichDragon_
> "My son, the Holy Roman Church has always recognized the existance of Divine miracles and the healing power of prayer. I will remember you in my devotions and pray that the good Lord will heal your malady, if it is his will."




"My thanks then, Father," Jacques says, giving the Father a firm hand shake, "I am glad we are all able to co-operate in our situation, but now I ask what you have found, yes? Something interesting?"


----------



## ErichDragon (May 12, 2003)

"Yes, yes I have.  Apparently, most of the documents have been removed or destroyed from this office.  I was able to find this envelope taped to the back of a desk.  It contains a key and an address."

Father Flannigan hands the envelope to Jacques and pulls out his map.

"See, I have marked the address referenced here.  It is about 25 miles away.  We should be able to do that fairly quickly on these fine bicycles."


----------



## UnDfind (May 13, 2003)

*OOC:*  Sorry Kalanyr, for some reason I kept skipping over the gypsy magic part   Thought you were rolling to tell him all about the magical side of life.
_____________________________________________
*Adrian:*  Gypsy magic can be very tricky.  It's not made of the same energies as most magicians.  Their power lies mostly with blessings and curses, and the curses can be very hard to lift.  A member of the same clan with the right knowledge can lift a curse without a problem, but other than that it would take the workings of one blessed with the power of his god.
_____________________________________________
*OOC/Everyone:*  I am still here, just waiting for actions


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 13, 2003)

Jacques nods appreciatively at all the priest has found.

"You are a clever man Father, it appears we will have a full day tomorrow," he says and hands the map back, "Well, this wound hurts, so to bed I go."

Jacques gives those still awake a little salute then makes himself comfortable on the floor.


----------



## Zhure (May 13, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben sleeps fitfully, waking every hour to pad quietly about the warehouse, then laying back down for another short catnap, repeating this process all night.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 17, 2003)

Adrian gets a good 8 hours sleep before rememorizing his spells with some minor changes:

0- Detect Magic,Read Magic,Cantrip
1- Sleep, Mage Armor


----------



## Zhure (May 17, 2003)

*Ben*

:roleplays sleeping:


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2003)

> _originally posted by Zhure_
> :roleplays sleeping:




[ooc: ROFLMAO ]


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

*Ben*

|snores peacefully|


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 26, 2003)

Jaque wakes up and starts eating a breakfast of unappetising trail ration.

"It is good for me," he reasons if anyone asks, "When do we leave?"


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben wakes up, grumpily, and stumbles around trying to find some running water to do a little washing up with.

Afterwards, he'll talk to Jacque about trail rations. "Got any spares, bro?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 26, 2003)

Jacqes nods with a mouth full of crackers, then reaches into his backpack and tosses a parcel consisting of a day's worth of rations to Ben. He swallows after a moment.

"I have many spare, always prepared I am," he says with a grin.


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

"Thanks, man. I was going to grab some grub at the diner before all hell broke loose. Been awhile since I had a full meal."

 After eating quickly but fastidiously, Ben will propose they wake everyone up.

"I don't think those military boys will be afraid to pursue us now that it's daylight out, unless there's something really dangerous here. In either case, we should make for someplace closer to the epicenter of this effect. I've got bikes outside."


----------



## Starman (May 26, 2003)

Jeremy opens his eyes and immediately shuts them again. He lays there for a second and then with a big yawn, stretches. He stands up and scratches himself. 

"Why in the hell did God have to invent mornings," he says to no one in particular.

He goes to the bathroom and splashes water on his face. He arches an eyebrow at the sight of Jacques and Ben eating _trail rations_. With a shake of his head, he whips out a cigarette and lights it. He smokes for a while with his head down, staring at the ground.

"Am I the only one that feels yesterday was like a real weird dream?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2003)

"Hmm, yesterday was like a bad dream, but today we are waking up, yes?" Jacques says.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 27, 2003)

Father Flannigan wakes before the rest and goes off to find a quiet spot to say his morning prayers.  When he returns he is bright and cheery, whistling a cheerful tune.

"Good Morning!  I trust everyone slept well."


----------



## Zhure (May 27, 2003)

*Ben*

Ben just grunts in reply to the cheerful priest.


----------



## Starman (May 27, 2003)

"Must you, Father. It's too friggin' early for cheerful whistling," Jeremy groans.



> "Hmm, yesterday was like a bad dream, but today we are waking up, yes?" Jacques says.




"Don't remind me."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Starman_
> "Don't remind me."




Jacques chuckles.

"Do not ask if you do not want an answer, my young friend," he says.



> _Originally posted by ErichDragon_
> "Good Morning! I trust everyone slept well."




"More or less, Father. Do you need food? I carry enough for all for a week maybe?" he asks, offering a parcel of rations to the priest.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 28, 2003)

After finishing up his memorizing Adrian approaches Hacque

"I could use some food if you have some spare, after having slept on it this is what I remember of the gypsies, there magic is more like the Father's miracles than my spells, he would be your best chance for a cure, unless you wish to find a gypsy of the clan that cursed you.  "


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2003)

"I would like to shoot a gypsy of the group that cursed me, thats the only interaction with them I'd ever wish for," Jacques replies, "But yes, the Father would know best for curing ailments. I have found out this much about my curse: it is slow and powerful, the damage it has done cannot be undone but it can be stopped, preventing me from slowly wasting away until death."

Jacques hands a day's worth of food to Adrian.

"There should be enough there to last you the day," he adds.


----------



## ErichDragon (May 28, 2003)

> "More or less, Father. Do you need food? I carry enough for all for a week maybe?" he asks, offering a parcel of rations to the priest.




"Thank you my son.  I also have quite a supply of food with me in my pack.  It looks like we will be feasting like Kings for a while.  Nothing like being prepared for life's little hardships."

"So what is the plan for today?"


----------



## Zhure (May 29, 2003)

*Ben*

Dusting his hands clean, Ben walks around the inside of the warehouse, stretching and exercising a little to work out the kinks of a long night on a hard floor. It appears as if he's trying to burn off nervous energy and looks impatient.


----------



## Starman (May 31, 2003)

> "So what is the plan for today?"




"Riding really cool bikes, it looks like," Jeremy says with a roll of his eyes. "I guess we just move in closer to the sprawl and see what we can see. It's kind of hard to plan when you don't know what to expect."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 1, 2003)

*Ben*

"If you'd rather walk, Jeremy, you're welcome to leave the bike behind and hoof it. You'll move slower and be more tired, but it's your call."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 2, 2003)

Jaque begins packing his things away should no-one else require food. He slings the assault rifle over his shoulder and heads outside where he rides one of the bikes about for a little while.

"Now to get used to the riding of bikes again!" he says, trying to balance with his heavy backpack.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 2, 2003)

Father Flannigan will pick out a bicycle and load his bag onto it as best he can.

"Well then.  Since we don't have any particular destination, I suggest we go to the address I found with the key.  It is in the right direction and as good a place as any to find answers I would think."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2003)

*Ben*

"It's as good a plan as any. Sure beats sitting here waiting until the soldiers come get us."

Ben has nothing but a leather jacket and two metal batons to pack, so he gets ready rapidly.


----------



## Starman (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Ben*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"If you'd rather walk, Jeremy, you're welcome to leave the bike behind and hoof it. You'll move slower and be more tired, but it's your call." *




"I didn't say I wouldn't ride one."

Jeremy makes sure all his gear is in his backpack and slings it over his back. He walks up to one of the bikes and hesistantly wheel it around a bit like he is "trying it out." He climbs on and after wobbling erratically for a moment he smoothes out and rides in a semi-straight line. He comes back and says, "No laughing. I haven't ridden a bike since I was like eight, all right?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2003)

*Ben*

"It's just like milking a cow. Once you fall off, you've gotta get right back on. Wait.. that sounds wrong."

Ben wheels around comfortably. "In Tokyo, this beats walking hands down."


----------



## Starman (Jun 8, 2003)

Jeremy coughs uncomfortably. "Ummm...I'll...take your word on the cow business, Ben."

He rides around in a few circles doing slightly better each time. "I suppose this won't be too bad. I wouldn't ever make it a habit or anything, but it'll do for now, I guess."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 17, 2003)

*Ben*

"It's just an expression... I'm trying to lighten the mood here!" Ben wheels out the door, avoiding the broken glass. "Let's get going, prove that Lance Armstrong isn't the only cycling American of doom."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2003)

Jacques whistles as he cycles about, it pauses on occasion though as he may encounter problems with balance.


----------



## ErichDragon (Jun 17, 2003)

Father Flannigan immedietly takes to riding the bike.  

"Tis like second nature to me.  Not many Autos in the part of the Emerald Isle I am from, you know."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 20, 2003)

*Ben*

"What is it with islands and bikes? I relearned to ride one in Japan." Ben wheels around, waiting for the rest to finish getting ready to travel.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 20, 2003)

Jacques stops for a few minutes to relieve himself behind a tree.

[ooc: Pssst! Where's the DM? *Festy looks around worriedly*]


----------



## Starman (Jun 20, 2003)

Jeremy does a wheelie on his bike [Balance Check 15+7=22] and holds it for a second before falling down onto both wheels.

"Well, enough screwing around, let's head into Dallas proper, shall we?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 28, 2003)

OOC: fun game premise, but seems to have died. 7 day count down commencing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 28, 2003)

[ooc: Damn, that'd mean this is the 3rd game I've used Jacques in thats not gotten anywhere. ]


----------



## Starman (Jun 29, 2003)

OOC: I emailed UnDfind, so hopefully we'll hear back from him.

Starman


----------

